# Le Club des heureux possesseurs du MBA 13,3"



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,
On ne peux pas laisser les possesseurs du MBA 11,6" faire "leurs fanfarons" et laisser croire à tous qu'ils ont fait le meilleur choix ! (ils ne sont que 25 )
Dans un but d'équité, je me permets de déclarer ouvert le:
*CLUB des HEUREUX POSSESSEURS du MBA 13,3"*
Venez vous inscrire et vanter les mérites de votre choix !
A bientôt (et vive le MBA 13"!) 
pepeye66


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2013)

ah ouais quand même 

et le but c'est ? 

:sleep:

tu as lu l'intitulé de la section ?

MacBook Air Conseils et aide technique sur le nouveau portable d'Apple.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

Le but (au delà de la "rivalité" avec les possesseurs du MBA 11,6" ) est surtout de donner aux futurs acquéreurs des arguments sur le MBA 13" et des retours d'expérience pour les aider dans leur choix !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le but (au delà de la "rivalité" avec les possesseurs du MBA 11,6" ) est surtout de donner aux futurs acquéreurs des arguments sur le MBA 13" et des retours d'expérience pour les aider dans leur choix !



ah ben oui, j'suis con, on en parle jamais sur le forum ! 

super initiative


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ben oui, (j'suis con ), on en parle jamais sur le forum ....



Bien sur que si, mais j'ai remarqué plusieurs fois des demandes sur les MBA et avoir à disposition une centralisation de retours d'expérience me parait défendable...Mais bien entendu personne n'est obligé d'y participer, et même d'y croire ou encore de le prendre au sérieux: et je n'en ferai pas une jaunisse !


----------



## aurelien0705 (12 Mars 2013)

Etant à l'initiative du *Club des Heureux Possesseurs de MBP Retina 13"*, je trouve ton initiative tout à fait fondée !

En tout cas, je sais que du côté du club des MBP Retina 13", l'initiative est (plus) appréciée (qu'ici...) ! 

Et en tant qu'ancien possesseur d'un MBA 13", je tiens à dire que cette machine m'a toujours servie comme une championne !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2013)

Et bien voilà, un premier post réellement dans le sujet (et je t'en remercie car tu es plutôt 11").
Voyons si d'autres adeptes du 13" sont prêts à venir défendre leur choix !


----------



## Siciliano (13 Mars 2013)

Ah ben merci ! 
Juste quand j'ai vendu mon MBA ce week end, c'est maintenant qu'on a le club ! 

Bon allez, je fais quand même un retour sur mon ex MBA 13 pouces que j'ai utilisé pendant 1 an et demi : 

Ayant un la base acheté mon MacBook early 2008 durant l'été 2008, je me suis retrouvé en début d'année 2011 avec un MB où j'étais assez lassé en fait. J'avais déjà un &#339;il sur les MBA late 2010, mais j'ai eu peur d'être bridé par le Core2Duo (étant dans une école d'informatique et plus particulièrement coté réseau/système, j'avais besoin d'un proc solide pour faire tourner des VMs surtout). Donc je me suis pas laissé tenter tout de suite (et pis, j'avais pas les sous surtout ). Et là... on arrive en juillet 2011, les nouveaux MBA sortent ! C'est ce qu'il me fallait ! Concernant les sous, ça tombe bien, j'étais en train de travailler depuis juillet.

Et voilà que je décide d'acheter le MBA 13.3" i7 1.8 Ghz 4 Go DDR3 256 Go (avec une prise USB-Ethernet. Bawi, réseau) ! 
Le déballage s'est bien passé, la prise en main était nickel, la rapidité du SSD était impressionnante (la première fois que j'ai eu un SSD entre les mains. Comme beaucoup on du faire, j'ai lancé toutes les applications en même temps comme un c*n pour voir comment ça faisait ).

Maintenant, son usage principal, c'est à dire à l'école : 
Le MBA était assez puissant pour les tâches que je lui ai demandé d'effectuer comme les VMs (nickel mais un peu de soufflerie quand même quand c'est du Win7 ), les petits jeux sympas D comme CoD 4 ou DII), et pas mal d'usage bureautique pour les projets et les recherches.
La rapidité du SSD était plus qu'agréable et sa légèreté m'a changé comparé au MB. Le dual screen dans l'école était un plus, même si le 13" était plus que suffisant (surtout que je passe d'une définition de 1280*800 à 1440*900) sauf lorsque j'ai beaucoup de document à regarder (le pire étant surtout Win7 lancé avec VMware avec des docs et des docs dans OS X directement).
J'avais acheté une Magic Mouse avec mon MB quand elle était sorti, et bien, avec le MBA, je m'en suis quasiment jamais servi, sauf quand je devais faire des schémas assez précis (et puis, aussi parfois les jeux, même si j'avais une Razer pour ça ).
Concernant l'espace de stockage, j'ai jamais dépassé le seuil de plus de 200 Go d'utilisé (ou peut être de très peu et pas longtemps. Faut pas oublier l'utilisation de VMs et de BootCamp) bien que j'ai une bibliothèque musicale pas trop mal, ainsi que pas mal de photos aussi.

Maintenant, à l'extérieur de l'école, n'ayant plus eu de fixe après que mon Mac Mini early 2009 à eu sa carte mère HS (été 2010), j'utilisais également le MBA pour des tâches plus complexes que permettait un iPad (c'est à dire pour la plupart du temps jouer : WoW ou l'envie d'utiliser un vrai clavier, voir télécharger des trucs par ci par là ) généralement aussi avec un dual screen (pour regarder des films à partir de mon lit).
Sinon, je me servais plus de l'iPad. Parfois, il m'arrivait que je ne sortais pas du tout le MBA de sa sacoche du W-E car l'iPad me suffisait.
Sinon, je m'en suis également servi pour quelques soirées à faire du Dance Dance Revolution (avec Stepmania et mes tapis) ou encore du karaoké (avec UltraStar).
Puis j'ai eu l'iMac 2011 durant l'été 2012 et je n'ai plus utilisé le MBA à la maison (et encore moins lorsque iCloud avec Pages est apparu).
Je l'ai maintenant vendu, vu que mon année scolaire s'achève (je suis actuellement en stage et mis à part les soutenances que je ferais avec l'iPad Mini, je n'en ai plus besoin). Et j'ai eu un peu de regret de le vendre. Mais à quoi me servirait de garder un ordinateur dont je ne me servirais plus... ? En plus de ça, je l'ai vendu à une amie, donc il ne sera pas loin !

Voilà l'histoire d'amour avec mon MBA qui a duré 1 an et demi :love::rose:

Les plus : 

- Légèreté 
- Puissance (malgré les 4 Go de ram, le swap qui passe sur le SSD, ça reste assez rapide dans l'ensemble)
- Élégant
- Solidité

Les moins :

- Les deux ports USB (un peu trop juste à mon gout comme par exemple les deux tapis de DDR et puis je dois tout stocker en local les chansons...? Ou encore si tu as un disque dur externe qui demande d'être branché sur deux ports USB...?)
- Pas fait pour les jeux gourmands (ça contredit un peu la puissance, je sais)

Je conseille le MBA sans soucis pour les personnes qui ont besoin de puissance "modérée". Surf, bureautique, petits jeux, un peu de montage vidéo, un peu de montage photo, machines virtuelles (dans la limite du raisonnable).
Très bon outil de travail et que tout ce qui dise qu'un MBA en ordinateur principal n'est pas possible sont des personnes qui ne l'ont pas eu en main, et je rajouterais pas assez longtemps dans ce cas pour les trolls, car 10 minutes, c'est pas assez pour se faire à l'idée...

Voilà mon retour pour un MBA 2011 !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2013)

Merci pour pour ce retour même s'il est plutôt "générique" sur le MBA mais il vient du vécu et c'est certainement çà le plus important pour les "ceusses" qui ont besoin d'être convaincus avant leur choix définitif.


----------



## Erwan987 (13 Mars 2013)

Enfin ! Depuis le temps que je voyais le club dédié au possesseurs du 11,6, je me demandais quand est-ce qu'un club pour le 13,3 serait enfin créé . 

Pour ma part, je possède un MacBook Air 13.3 de 2012, acquis en décembre . 


Je suis très satisfait de cette machine, je suis passé d'un vieux HP qui avait rendu l'âme du jour au lendemain, a cette merveille.


Pour tous ceux qui hésitent encore, arrêtez. Foncez l'acheter maintenant. Elle n'a rien a envie au MacBook Pro. Le SSD est surprenant et la prise en main est très agréable. Je le conseil a tout ceux qui sont a la recherche d'une machine performante et facilement transportable. 


Seul bémol, pour ceux qui ont des besoin plus " important " prenez les 8 go de RAM. &#128521;.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2013)

Eh bien voilà ! pas très détaillé mais on sent bien que tu en est ravi !
Bien entendu il est bon de rappeler que sous prétexte d'une saine émulation avec les possesseurs du MBA 11", le but est de recenser sur un un fil (certainement pas unique mais le plus conséquent possible) des conseils, explications, remarques, reproches, bonheurs et/ou déceptions concernant le MBA 13"
A d'autres,


----------



## Alias (14 Mars 2013)

Très bonne initiative ! J'étais un peu envieux du club des 11,6" !

J'ai acheté mon MacBook Air 13,3" 2012 en août dernier.
C'est un 1,8 GHz, 4 Go Ram et 128 Go SSD, machine secondaire en complément d'un iMac 27".

Il est vraiment très beau, très bien proportionné et surtout très nerveux !
Ses capacités sont vraiment étonnantes et par exemple je joue à F1 2012 dessus plutôt que sur mon iMac pour bénéficier de temps de chargement plus courts avec une qualité équivalente.
Seule l'autonomie est un peu juste mais vu les dimensions de la machine, ce n'est pas si mal.
Bref, je suis très content de ce petit portable.

Alias


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2013)

vous êtes de grands malades 

vous vous rendez compte que l'on parle d'ordinateurs là ? 

un outil de travail !

et après on s'étonne que les apple users passent pour des fanatiques 

purée, vivement le club des décapeuses-automotrices 

:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> purée, vivement le club des décapeuses-automotrices
> :rateau:


Faudrait déjà qu'apple en fabrique, sinon ça vaut pas. 


Mais je crois déceler derrière tes récriminations le fait que ton club n'existe pas. Agis, crée le, et tu seras heureux :love:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait déjà qu'apple en fabrique, sinon ça vaut pas.



sinon ça VEAU pas 





Romuald a dit:


> Mais je crois déceler derrière tes récriminations le fait que ton club n'existe pas. Agis, crée le, et tu seras heureux :love:



chiche :love:

nan j'déconne


----------



## idance (15 Mars 2013)

ah oui ça sera mon prochain bébé le MBA


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2013)

idance a dit:


> ah oui ça sera mon prochain bébé le MBA



Le moment venu pense à revenir poster ton retour d'expérience:
 - Les plus - les satisfactions
 - Les moins - les déceptions


----------



## Guismo_eric (15 Mars 2013)

Suite à un crash de CM sur macbook pro 15' early 2008, madame cherchait un remplacement. Vu son utilisation, je lui ai conseillé de partir sur un MBA 13.3' i5 avec 8G de RAM et 256 G de mémoire. Commande a été faite samedi passé chez Macline, et là on attend impatiemment les bêtes (moi, ce sera iMac 27')!

J'espère surtout qu'elle sera satisfaite par la taille de l'écran car elle était vraiment réfractaire  à passer sous les 15' (ce qui lui faisait carrément envisager un Pro pour du web/séries télé only).

On prend donc son mal en patience


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mars 2013)

Là aussi, il sera bon de revenir expliquer son ressenti sur un écran 13" elle qui, au départ, cherchait plutôt un 15" !
A bientôt


----------



## Adrian G (17 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Y a-t-il parmi vous des personnes ayant un MacBook Air 13 couplé à un Thunderbolt Display 27 ?
Si oui, pouvez-vous me partager vos retours sur ce combo.

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2013)

Sur le forum (concurrent ) du 11" un des derniers forumeurs vient d'en passer commande...
Va y faire un tour et demande lui un retour.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------

Il s'agit de "http"


----------



## FJSonin (19 Mars 2013)

Bon je craque, je me joins à vous, propriétaire d'un MBA 13,3" 2012 8Go DDR et 256Go SSD, je suis plus que satisfait de mon achat (depuis septembre 2012).
La rapidité de la machine est assez incroyable il faut dire. Il m'arrive de jongler entre 2 machines virtuelle en même temps sans ressentir la moindre gène... quand à l'usage purement bureautique ba.... zero lag, vraiment.

Après, j'ai un peu fais une croix sur les jeux récents (fps et autres) à cause de sa partie graphique mais bon hormis les jeux, bordel on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir une petite bombe entre les mains !

 Je l'utilise en cours et à la maison et c'est simple : quand je pars, je ferme l'ordi, jle range et c bon : 10 secondes à tout péter... quand mes camarades de classe attendent gentiment que leur windows installe les 36 mises a jour et se mette tranquillement en veille. Bon c'est beaucoup la faute aux pauvres 5400 trs/m aussi.

Voila, je ne peux que conseiller cette machine, prenez la vraiment avec 8Go de ram et si possible 256 de ssd ou plus, car ça se rempli très très vite ce machin la ...


----------



## Wilde (19 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je suis dans la dernière ligne droite pour l'achat d'un MBA 13,3 8Gb SSD256 et je me pose encore 2 questions :

1. Pour brancher l'Air sur mon écran TVHD, il vaut mieux quel système :

- L'adaptateur Moshi vers HDMI (+ un cable hdmi)
- Ou en "ligne directe" (Ici : http://store.apple.com/be-fr/produc...isplayport-vers-hdmi-de-belkin-(2 m)?fnode=51)

Y-a-t-il une différence, des avantages/inconvénients dont je ne me rendrais pas compte?
Juste une différence de prix? Je suppose que les 2 transportent le signal audio et vidéo.


2. Sur un MBA, l'OS installé en clean install (ou à la réception) prend combien de place sur les 256Gb du SSD?


En vous remerciant!


----------



## antony51 (19 Mars 2013)

le meilleur systeme APPLE TV! renseigne toi dans ton magasin Apple, tu va etre séduit!

Pour ma part je possede deja un IMAC 24", et  la semaine derniere j'ai acheter 2 mac book air a la fnac avec un pote, on a reussi a negocier -5% sur l'assurance 3 ans a 349 euro et on a aussi chiner 2 souris apple derniere génération, chapeau la fnac, le sens du commerce et de la fidélité.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2013)

@ Wilde:
Les deux solutions sont de qualité, la solution Belkin étant figée alors que l'adaptateur d'Apple permet plus de souplesse.

ML doit prendre en gros 4Go

@ antony51:
Ta réponse va certainement bien aider Wilde !


----------



## Wilde (19 Mars 2013)

Lol bien vu pour l'Apple Tv je venais juste d'éliminer ce choix mais je vois que je vais pouvoir reconsidérer 

Merci pour vos avis en tout cas. Comme beaucoup, J'attends une offre équivalente à du netflix en belgique avant de passer à l'Apple Tv.


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je possédais un Macbook Air 2011 i5 4Go 256Go que j'ai revendu et j'hésite sur ma nouvelle machine. 

- La raison principale de mon changement : l'USB 3.0 et passer à 8Go de RAM
- Mon utilisation : web, pas mal de photo (DxO, Lightroom, Photoshop), un peu de vidéo, et de la bureautique de base
- Je souhaite garder ce Mac au moins 3 ans et ai besoin d'autonomie

J'hésite entre : 
- Un Macbook Air 2012 i7, 8Go et 512Go que je peux avoir à 1400
- Un Macbook Pro Retina 13 i5 8Go et 256Go que je peux avoir à 1300
à chaque fois en parfait état, sous garantie et avec facture. 

Que me conseillez-vous? 

Merci!

Olivier


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

Pour le montage photo il est évident que l'écran rétina sera un gros plus !
Mais çà, tu t'en doutais bien non ?


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Merci de ta réponse! 

Je m'en doutais mais je me pose franchement la question de l'utilité réelle du retina sur un 13" et si je ne devrais pas plutôt rester un un Air avec 512 de SSD, ce qui me permettra de voir venir un peu... Je me demande si pour mes besoins de retouche simples (traitement de RAW et quelques retouches), je vais réellement y gagner à passer au retina. 

Je suis également un peu inquiet de la pérennité d'une telle machine, notamment côté graphiques. J'ai peur qu'avec les évolutions de Mac OS, la intel 4000 soit à la ramasse assez vite pour gérer le Retina. 

Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

Bien sur, si tu ne fais que du basique en retouches photos alors, le MBA devrait te suffire et il est vrai que les 8Go et surtout les 512 Go de SSD sont un plus bien suffisant.
A toi de voir


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Je ne fais pas du graphisme très poussé non, et j'aimais beaucoup le format de mon MBA. Mais je ne pense pas que celui du MBPr soit très différent, je devrais m'y retrouver en terme de taille/poids. 

Mais malgré tout pour mon usage 3 choses me poussent un peu vers le Retina : 
- 100 moins cher
- L'écran mieux calibré (le MBA a un écran aux couleurs un peu déconnantes) --> très important pour moi
- Un processeur plus puissant sur le MBPr, donc plus rapide pour les traitement batch, notamment sur DxO


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

Bon, eh bien: Décide toi !


----------



## othumerel (21 Mars 2013)

Jespérais recevoir d'un membre MacG un argument de + dans un sens ou dans l'autre pour m'aider dans mon choix... Mais oui il faut bien que je me décide.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Mars 2013)

othumerel a dit:


> Jespérais recevoir d'un membre MacG un argument de + dans un sens ou dans l'autre pour m'aider dans mon choix... Mais oui il faut bien que je me décide.


----------



## Wilde (21 Mars 2013)

1. Le côté loterie?

C'est à dire le fait que la v1 d'un nouveau produit (retina) essuie encore quelques plâtres (ghosting, hd4000)?  

Et donc passer au MBA qui "assure/rassure" ou patienter une prochaine rev pour le retina?

Mais est-ce un argument pour toi?


2. La connectique? Besoin de l'ethernet absolument ou capable de passer tout en wi-fi?
Besoin d'une sortie hdmi?


----------



## othumerel (22 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ces réponses, j'ai finalement acheté le Retina hier soir. Qui niveau connectique est proche du MBA (pas d'ethernet, mais un hdmi et un thunderbolt en +). Pas trop encore eu le temps de tester, je vous en dirai + bientôt! 

Encore merci de votre aide en tout cas!


----------



## Origami2 (4 Mai 2013)

Je reviens des USA avec un Macbook Air 13 Pouces Core i7 2 Ghz, 256 Go SSD et 8 Go de RAM qui provient du refurb US. Et bien je peux vous dire que pour mon utilisation (graphisme sur photoshop, illustrator et indesign, du skype et un peu de jeu comme League of Legends) et bien c'est un cheval de course. Il ne rechigne devant rien et ses 8 Go de RAM sont vraiment appréciables. Je ne regrette pas mon achat, je conseille ce modèle à tous ceux qui veulent allier puissance et légèreté !


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2013)

Origami2 a dit:


> Je reviens des USA avec un Macbook Air 13 Pouces Core i7 2 Ghz, 256 Go SSD et 8 Go de RAM qui provient du refurb US. Et bien je peux vous dire que pour mon utilisation (graphisme sur photoshop, illustrator et indesign, du skype et un peu de jeu comme League of Legends) et bien c'est un cheval de course. Il ne rechigne devant rien et ses 8 Go de RAM sont vraiment appréciables. Je ne regrette pas mon achat, je conseille ce modèle à tous ceux qui veulent allier puissance et légèreté !



Ah, le rêve Américain .... :rateau:


----------



## Guismo_eric (29 Mai 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Là aussi, il sera bon de revenir expliquer son ressenti sur un écran 13" elle qui, au départ, cherchait plutôt un 15" !
> A bientôt



Petit retour, quelques mois après achat....finalement la taille d'écran n'est pas un soucis, madame s'est rapidement faite au 13.3" au lieu de son ancien 15". Niveau portabilité & autonomie, c'est impeccable, un vrai bonheur. Seul ombre au tableau, la brillance de l'écran....qui pourrait presque justifier une revente si les nouveaux MBA en sont dépourvu.


----------



## lospericos (6 Juin 2013)

Salut,

Pour ma part j'ai un mAcbook Air 13,3" i7 2Ghz, 8Gb de ram et un ssd de 512Go. Le haut de gamme 2012 acheté en début d'année sur le refurb.

Je viens d'un 15" late 2011, i7 2,2Ghz, 8Gb de ram et un ssd 512Go Crucial M4, écran HR mat.

J'avais un peu peur de passer du 1680x1050 au 13" du MacBook Air mais en fait je m'y suis très bien adapté et il me convient parfaitement.
J'ai changé de machine car je la transporte quotidiennement dans un sac à dos et fais tous mes déplacement à vélo, donc le 15" me tuait le dos. Avec le Air j'ai trouvé le meilleur compromis entre puissance et légèreté.

Je travail principalement dans la gestion de serveurs réseau en VPN chez mes clients et un peu de bureautique avec Pages pour mes factures 

Mais dans le quotidien j'ai trois enfant en bas âges et un Canon 650D, donc je shoote très régulièrement et ai une bonne grosse photothèque en Raw que je travail avec Aperture pour ensuite les exporter en JPG une fois le tri et le traitement fait, je classe mes Raw traités sur un disque externe en USB3 et les JPG sur le ssd du Air, je me rend compte que la HD4000 512Gb est quand même un peu courte lors de longs traitements et surtout lors d'export de RAW en JPG en pleine résolution, là le ventiillo s'emballe mais la machine ne chauffe pas tant, en même temps elle me fait le travail assez rapidement.
La différence se ressent par rapport au 15" mais c'est surtout par rapport au SWAP et aux (Pages entrantes) dans le cas de gros et longs traitements et export il n'est pas rare que je me retrouve avec un SWAP de 15Go! enfin la machine reste utilisable mais avec quelques lagues, un reboot et tout rentre dans l'ordre.
Malgré tout je ne regrette pas mon achat et savais ce que je perdais en passant à la HD4000.

Pour répondre sur la question de compatibilité avec l'écran 27" Thunderbolt de Apple, c'est un couple heureux, le son est propre, retour de l'ethernet et un écran sublime pour travailler les photos à la maison, la dernière mise à jour du Thunderbolt à régler certains problèmes qui pouvait arriver en sortant de veille.

Sinon création de site web, galeries photos web, pas de soucis.
Itune et mon cloud perso sur un Nas Synology, parfait pour virer Dropbox.

Voilà que du bonheur, aucuns regrets, dans 2-3 ans je change et je reprendrais un Air très probablement, le Retina ne m'intéresse pas vraiment et le web n'est pas encore prêts pour de telles résolutions.

Pour les personnes intéressées par un Air 13" je conseil vivement 8Gb de ram et un ssd de 256Go, le 128Go est vraiment trop trop court.

A+


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Juin 2013)

Eh bien voilà un retour d'expérience utile et qui semble honnête !


----------



## repousseur (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai craqué pour le nouveau Macbook Air 13", la version de "base"
Pas facile de se familiariser avec l'écosystème OS X Lion
c'est mon premier ordinateur apple.


----------



## pouet13 (15 Juin 2013)

Ayé j'ai craqué aussi pour le MacBook Air 13  : Core i7 1,7 GHz / 8 Go / SSD 256 Go :rateau: d'autant que je viens de revendre mon MBA 11 pouces de 2012


----------



## crazymouton (15 Juin 2013)

Moi aussi je viens de craquer pour mon premier Mac, adieu Windows !!!
J'ai commandé un Macbook Air mid 2013, Core i5 1,3 Ghz, SSD de 256 Go et option 8 Go de RAM.
J'ai trop hâte de découvrir OS X !!! étant déjà un habitué de iOS avec l'iPhone et l'iPad.


----------



## allister2808 (15 Juin 2013)

Ca y est, je viens de commander le air 13' sur l'apple store, 8 giga RAM, 256 ssd, I7. Ce qui m'a fait faire le pas, ce sont les tests des ssd, de la tuerie à plus de 700M/s écriture ou lecture. On reste zen  mais ça doit décoiffer quand même, l'autonomie de ouf et le design de la bête (my 1st mac ever). Super impatient de le recevoir la semaine prochaine. Je pense que je vais devoir lire tous les posts du forum pour une transition w7 -> Os x tout en douceur. Préparez-vous quand même à un interrogatoire en règle si j'ai des soucis avec ma bête de course... 
Merci d'avance et à très vite.


----------



## pouet13 (21 Juin 2013)

Voilà, le nouveau MBA en main, c'est une tuerie, j'ai restauré par Timemachine, j'ai donc les mêmes choses que sur mon ex MBA 11' de 2012 (8Go, 128Go et i7 2Ghz) et bien c'est impressionnant la réactivité du nouveau, sans doute la vitesse du SSD y fait pour beaucoup et le Haswell aussi

Pas déçu pour le moment et aucun soucis de wifi


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Juin 2013)

Eh bien, bravo à vous trois !
Manque plus que le retour de crazymouton qui ne devrait pas tarder......
A bientôt pour d'autres retours ?


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Voilà, le nouveau MBA en main, c'est une tuerie, j'ai restauré par Timemachine, j'ai donc les mêmes choses que sur mon ex MBA 11' de 2012 (8Go, 128Go et i7 2Ghz) et bien c'est impressionnant la réactivité du nouveau, sans doute la vitesse du SSD y fait pour beaucoup et le Haswell aussi
> 
> Pas déçu pour le moment et aucun soucis de wifi



Félicitation pour ton acquisition.
Petite question, niveau bruit, notament au niveau de la ventilation avec le i7 c'est totalement silencieux ?


----------



## zonder (21 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question concernant Premiere Pro CC. Croyez-vous qu'il puisse tourner convenablement sur le nouveau MacBook Air 13 pouces ?

Merci.


----------



## crazymouton (21 Juin 2013)

À mon tour 
Ce petit Macbook Air est une sacrée tuerie.
(faut dire que comparé à mon ancien Dell XPS M1530, c'était pas difficile)
Mais là, je ne m'attendais à un tel bon.
La réactivité, l'autonomie, la mobilité, le silence,... tout y est.
Bref, le portable parfait. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------




ikeke a dit:


> Félicitation pour ton acquisition.
> Petite question, niveau bruit, notament au niveau de la ventilation avec le i7 c'est totalement silencieux ?



Pour le i7 je ne sais pas, mais la version i5 est totalement silencieuse.
Donc je suppose que pour le i7, c'est identique...


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2013)

crazymouton a dit:


> Pour le i7 je ne sais pas, mais la version i5 est totalement silencieuse.
> Donc je suppose que pour le i7, c'est identique...



Un grand merci pour l'information


----------



## pouet13 (21 Juin 2013)

ikeke a dit:


> Félicitation pour ton acquisition.
> Petite question, niveau bruit, notament au niveau de la ventilation avec le i7 c'est totalement silencieux ?


 
Actuellement je n'ai pas assez de recul mais dejà je peux affirmer que ça chauffe moins que le modele 2012 que j'avais


----------



## ikeke (21 Juin 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Actuellement je n'ai pas assez de recul mais dejà je peux affirmer que ça chauffe moins que le modele 2012 que j'avais


C'est une bonne nouvelle, merci pour ce premier retour


----------



## Casaeric (21 Juin 2013)

Macbook air 2013 i7, 8Go de RAM 256 de HD!
Pour le moment, malgré toute installations, 0 chauffe, batterie increvable!! Juste hallucinant!!! 

PS : j'avais avant un MBP 13', avec écran brillant. Ici sans le demander, l'écran est mat et ça, J'ADORE!!!


----------



## allister2808 (21 Juin 2013)

Toujours pas mon Mac en vue, suis déçu, moi qui m'étais réservé un petit week-end pour l'essayer en long et en large. Ben, me reste plus qu'à enfourcher mon VTT pour essayer d'oublier.


----------



## kil (23 Juin 2013)

bon, ben j'ai craqué aussi 

MBA 13" i7, 8go, SSD 256 go...

mais la livraison n'est prévu que pour début juillet...
grrrrrrr, trop hâte !!


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2013)

kil a dit:


> bon, ben j'ai craqué aussi
> 
> MBA 13" i7, 8go, SSD 256 go...
> 
> ...



Bravo pour ton choix 
Quant au délais, il n'est pas si long (Je connais cette impatience de la livraison...)
Heureusement que tu ne te retrouves pas dans la situation de ceux qui ont commandé le dernier iMac à sa sortie !!


----------



## brunnno (24 Juin 2013)

bonjour,

pb pour moi :
impossible d'installer Windows sur ce modèle !
Une fois windows installé (enfin presque...), au moment de saisir un nom d'utilisateur le clavier et la souris sont inopérants...
(même en connectant un clavier USB)


----------



## pouet13 (24 Juin 2013)

moi il s'est installé nickel .... avec Parallels  sinon tu as bien les outils Bootcamp à jours etc etc ?


----------



## brunnno (24 Juin 2013)

Merci de t'intêresser à mon problème,

L'utilitaire Bootcamp est à jour, par contre, les "outils" bootcamp ne servent qu'une fois Windows installé... 

Malheureusement, on ne peut pas comparer une install avec parallel et une install avec Bootcamp


----------



## kil (2 Juillet 2013)

après 24 heures d'utilisation, déjà follement amoureux de ma bestiole 
tellement silencieux, que tu penses qu'il est éteint, même en regardant une vidéo youtube 1080p
tellement rapide que je me surprend à utiliser le défilement à deux doigts entre les pages plutôt que d'ouvrir des onglets
l'écran est beau, le son est magnifique pour un mba de cette taille (surprise pour moi 
une réactivité impressionnante
tout est parfait vraiment

allez, un moins parce qu'il en faut un... le click du trackpad un peu trop bruyant... mais j'ai contourné le problème en activant le click par une tape (en plus beaucoup plus pratique)

*PS : je me demandais, est-ce que sur ce genre de machine il faut aussi vider la batterie une première fois ? (pour la calibrer) et quelle est la meilleure "stratégie" pour l'économiser par la suite ? (recharge à 50%, laisser le mac sur secteur abime-t'il la batterie, etc...) je suis perdu...*


----------



## magicworld170 (2 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, la chance !!! 
Je vends mon macbook pour l'achat d'un macbook air ! Ahaha ! 

Je me suis déjà bien renseigner sur le site d'apple en lisant les articles sur les batteries.

Non, sur les macbook air, le pré étalonnage est déjà effectué, donc tu n'as rien à faire.

Ensuite, ta batterie fonctionne en cycle de charge, un cycle équivaut à une décharge, recharge complète.

Si tu veux utiliser ton macbook en économisant tes cycles. Utilise celui ci de temps à autres sur batterie, et si tu peux vers 40% recharge le. Si tu fais ça pendant deux jours, un seul cycle sera compté. 

Mais sinon si tu l'utilises souvent chez toi laisse le sur le secteur. Oublie pas de faire un cycle chaque mois pour garder en bonne santé ta batterie


----------



## GrannySmith (2 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Nouvelle ici, je viens d'acquérir un MBA 13", mon tout premier Mac! 
Assez fière de cette acquisition qui promet d'être assez exceptionnel d'après tous ce que j'ai pu en lire ^^ 
Je le reçois d'ici 1 semaine (en espérant qu'il n'est pas trop de retard!).


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juillet 2013)

Pour les nouveaux possesseurs: BRAVO !
Une info Apple concernant la batterie:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## eric068 (2 Juillet 2013)

J'ai pas trop bien compris par rapport au nombre de cycles de la batterie, quelqu'un pourrait être un peu plus explicite par rapport au site d'Apple, pour economiser la vie de la batterie, il vaut mieux que je recharge à partir de 80% ?


----------



## GrannySmith (2 Juillet 2013)

Pareil^^
Mon précédent pc est mort a cause de la batterie donc je veux pas faire les même erreurs! d'après ce que j'ai compris sur le site Apple, pas besoin d'étalonner son MBA lors de la réception et après on peut le laisser sur secteur à condition de le réetalonné de temps en temps (tous les 2/3 mois). C'est bien ca? 
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Juillet 2013)

Encore un lien explicatif ici:
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html
et ici:
http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/
d'autres infos là:
http://www.newbiemac.fr/preserver-la-batterie-de-son-mac-portable
Un site qui fait référence sur les accus rechargeables:
http://www.ni-cd.net/accusphp/forum/index.php

Bonnes lectures


----------



## kil (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

juste un petit retour rapide sur les jeux...

Alors, à mon sens, Diablo 3 a du mal, il faut vraiment se mettre en mini pour jouer dans des conditions correctes, et il fait chauffer le mba outrageusement.

Starcraft 2, c'est déjà mieux, jouable, il chauffe, mais vraiment jouable (option moyen/mini).

Le meilleur pour la fin, Eve Online, je joue en fenêtré, option performance (donc "mini"), mais alors, super fluide et surtout, complètement silencieux... (ce n'est pas le cas si l'on ne choisit pas "performance optimale" dans le choix graphique.

Vraiment l'idéale pour jouer en complément de mon PC sur Eve, content je suis ^^

mba 13" i7 - 8 go - 256 go


----------



## pouet13 (6 Juillet 2013)

eric068 a dit:


> J'ai pas trop bien compris par rapport au nombre de cycles de la batterie, quelqu'un pourrait être un peu plus explicite par rapport au site d'Apple, pour economiser la vie de la batterie, il vaut mieux que je recharge à partir de 80% ?



En gros, tu recharges avant que ta batterie passe sous les 20% et si tu le laisses sur secteur, tu vides ta batterie ( jusqu'à 20% environ) 1 à 2 fois dans le mois 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h04 ----------

retour sur jeux:

Avec Worms Revolution ça chauffe bien aussi :style:


----------



## sephiroth88 (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour!

Je profite depuis 3 jours de mon MacBook Air 13 pouces (i7-8go-256go), un véritable bonheur ^^
Je n'ai pour le moment jamais entendu les ventilos, même quand la charge du processeur grimpe.

De plus, l'ayant reçu le jour du lancement de l'offre Back To School, Apple m'a gentiment remboursé 80 sur mon compte, vraiment super sympa, service client impeccable!

Le seul truc qui m'agace un peu, c'est un comportement pénible du trackpad: j'ai activé le "toucher pour cliquer" (parce que je n'aime pas le clic qui est trop dur et bruyant), et quand je double clic pour saisir une fenetre ou du texte, j'aimerai que la saisie cesse dès que je lève le doigt du trackpad; or ce n'est pas le cas, il y a 1 seconde ou la saisie reste active et c'est très frustrant. Y a-t-il un moyen de remédier à ça?


----------



## maxlamenasse (6 Juillet 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> De plus, l'ayant reçu le jour du lancement de l'offre Back To School, Apple m'a gentiment remboursé 80 sur mon compte, vraiment super sympa, service client impeccable!



Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon MBA 13" lundi de la semaine dernière (lorsque l'offre Back To School n'était pas encore activé) et il est toujours en livraison (j'ai fait une personnalisation). Je me demandais si tu avais demandé pour avoir l'offre BTS ou Apple t'a remboursé sans rien demander ? De plus, c'était sur ton compte Apple ou compte en banque ?
A savoir, j'ai acheté mon MBA avec une remise Apple On Campus


----------



## iPadOne (6 Juillet 2013)

J'ai un retour d'expérience pas forcement commun qui pourra j'espère en aider certains .

J'ai plusieurs machine (MAC&PC), depuis un moment je regardais les MBA mais j'hésitais l'année dernière au lancement de la nouvelles gamme j'ai craqué j'ai pris le plus gros. Cette machine était destiné a mes (nombreux) déplacements , mais au final elle devenu ma machine principale et mon iMac27" dort sur mon bureau je le trouve lent a coté du MBA et je trouve le trackpad plus pratique  j'ai pas testé le trackpad sur le iMac a cause des soucis de batterie (j'ai abandonné ma magic mouse a cause de ça).

Si la machine est vraiment une "bête" de course après un an je lui trouve quand même quelques défaut comme le manque de port USB, et le thunderbold pour le LAN qui a tendance a chauffer , sinon depuis deux ou trois mois j'entend de plus en plus souvent les ventilos, mais bon j'éteins jamais la machine je ferme juste l'écran .

Transporter ce bijou c'est un plaisir tellement il est léger, je travaille par moment sur des gros fichiers graphique, video (3/4 GO) j'ai très rarement la roue de la mort. 

J'hesite a prendre la nouvelles version , mais c'est pas sur que j'hésite longtemps ;-) 

Voili voilou


----------



## sephiroth88 (6 Juillet 2013)

maxlamenasse a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai commandé mon MBA 13" lundi de la semaine dernière (lorsque l'offre Back To School n'était pas encore activé) et il est toujours en livraison (j'ai fait une personnalisation). Je me demandais si tu avais demandé pour avoir l'offre BTS ou Apple t'a remboursé sans rien demander ? De plus, c'était sur ton compte Apple ou compte en banque ?
> A savoir, j'ai acheté mon MBA avec une remise Apple On Campus



Non j'avais commandé avant le lancement de l'offre back to school, et mon Macbook est arrivé pile poil le jour où l'opération a commencé... J'ai juste appelé Apple en leur disant que la coïncidence était fâcheuse, en leur demandant s'ils pouvaient faire un geste. Le gars au téléphone (super sympa au passage) m'a d'emblée dit qu'ils me rembourseraient 80 directement sur mon compte. Super surprise donc, chapeau Apple ^^


----------



## GrannySmith (6 Juillet 2013)

@ maxlamenasse : j'ai commandé mon MBA personnalisé samedi dernier, donc juste avant l'offre et il m'ont envoyé la carte de 80e! Je précise que j'ai rien demandé^^
Donc chapeau Apple


----------



## french_cookie (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iMac 24 pouces sous SL va bientôt fêter son 5e anniversaire, je suis bien décidé à acheter un MBA 13 pouces 8 go de Ram et ssd de 256 go. La question que je me pose  vos avis seront les bienvenus  : sachant que rien ne presse,  je l'achète tout de suite, ou j'attends qu'il soit dispo avec Mavericks installé ?


----------



## eric068 (6 Juillet 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> En gros, tu recharges avant que ta batterie passe sous les 20% et si tu le laisses sur secteur, tu vides ta batterie ( jusqu'à 20% environ) 1 à 2 fois dans le mois
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h04 ----------
> 
> ...



D'accord et merci pour ta réponse Pouet13 en ce qui concerne la batterie. Il faut tout simplement le recharger avant les 20% et lorsque je le laisse charger, je le fait jusqu'à 20%. Ca n'a pas l'air bien compliqué. Mais est ce que c'est bon de le laisser charger en permanence,  par exemple 1 semaine entière en utilisation? Sinon pour faire un petit retour sur mon nouveau macbook air 2013 haswell, je suis assez satisfait, machine très rapide et très confortable. Je l'utilise comme ma machine principale. C'est vraiment une machine très légère, le ventilateur ne s'est mis qu'une fois en route en l'espace de presque deux semaines. Machine très silencieuse qui ne chauffe pas du tout.


----------



## iPadOne (7 Juillet 2013)

french_cookie a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon iMac 24 pouces sous SL va bientôt fêter son 5e anniversaire, je suis bien décidé à acheter un MBA 13 pouces 8 go de Ram et ssd de 256 go. La question que je me pose  vos avis seront les bienvenus  : sachant que rien ne presse,  je l'achète tout de suite, ou j'attends qu'il soit dispo avec Mavericks installé ?



Quand j'ai pris le miens il était sous Lion et peu de temps après ML arriva, les nouveau OS je m'en méfie un peu j'attend toujours une ou 2 MaJ ça évite d'essuyer les plâtres en agissant de la sorte j'ai pas connu les problèmes de Wifi ni les sortie de veille profonde.

Et dernier point sans faire le FanBoy aveugle je dirais que quand tu aura ton MBA en mains tu va t'insulter de pas l'avoir pris avant tellement la différence est énorme. Par contre réfléchi bien avec la Ram vu que tu garde tes machines longtemps mieux vaut en avoir trop au départ que pas assez par la suite.


----------



## pouet13 (7 Juillet 2013)

@ maxlamenasse :  j'ai commandé le mien le 17 juin, reçu 4 jours après soit 2 semaines avant "Back to school" j'ai appelé le service commercial et sans discuter ils m'ont viré 80&#8364; sur mon compte bancaire (j'ai gagné 1&#8364; par rapport à BTS :love: ) donc vas y appeles les 

@eric068 : non aucun danger, aucun risque de dégradation du au fait de le laisser une semaine complète ou plus  sur le secteur (sachant que tu vas le passer sur batterie au moins une fois  )
Le gros danger à l'heure actuelle , suivant où tu te trouves c'est : le sable, l'eau de mer et le soleil :love:

@french_cookie fais toi plaisir NOW  avec 8Go de ram bien sur


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juillet 2013)

Hello tout le monde 

Et bien je vais bientôt faire partit des heureux possesseurs de MBA 13''.

Mon MBP Late 2008 va passer la main à cette formidable machine, il tient que 1h40 sur batterie vous imaginez la claque que va lui mettre ce MBA. 

Comme je garde trééés longtemps mes machines je vais jeter mon dévolu sur la configuration suivante : i7, 256Go et 8Go de RAM.

Il est vrai que je n'ai pas forcément besoin d'un i7 mais dans quelques années je serai contant d'avoir fait ce choix je pense.

Par contre pour transférer les données de votre ancien Mac vous êtes plutôt réinstallation manuelle ou assistant de migration ?

Bonne journée sous le soleil


----------



## JLG47 (7 Juillet 2013)

eric068 a dit:


> D'accord et merci pour ta réponse Pouet13 en ce qui concerne la batterie. Il faut tout simplement le recharger avant les 20% et lorsque je le laisse charger, je le fait jusqu'à 20%. Ca n'a pas l'air bien compliqué. Mais est ce que c'est bon de le laisser charger en permanence,  par exemple 1 semaine entière en utilisation? Sinon pour faire un petit retour sur mon nouveau macbook air 2013 haswell, je suis assez satisfait, machine très rapide et très confortable. Je l'utilise comme ma machine principale. C'est vraiment une machine très légère, le ventilateur ne s'est mis qu'une fois en route en l'espace de presque deux semaines. Machine très silencieuse qui ne chauffe pas du tout.



Apple a opté pour une gestion intelligente de la charge des batteries. La batterie pilote le chargeur. Losrque le voyant du MagSaft est vert, il n'y a pas de charge (d'ailleurs le chargeur reste froid). 
Pour ma part, il reste branché en permanence à poste fixe, et malgré cela, après 3 ans la batterie n'affiche que 48 cycles et 89% de capacité. Si je n'abuse pas de la vidéo et du WiFi, j'ai une journée de travail sur batterie. Il faut juste penser à la laisser se vider totalement 1 ou 2 fois par an pour le recalibrage.
Le ventilateur tourne en permanence, mais en dessous de 1800 tpm il est inaudible et commence a ce faire vraiment entendre au-delà de 3500 tpm (il peut monter jusque 6000!)


----------



## iPadOne (7 Juillet 2013)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Par contre pour transférer les données de votre ancien Mac vous êtes plutôt réinstallation manuelle ou assistant de migration ?
> 
> Bonne journée sous le soleil



Avant je faisait avec l'assistant migration, mais après quelques soucis je fait une clean install et je reprend les fichier dont j'ai besoin dans ma time capsule , par contre je prend les fichier du trousseau pour pas perdre tout les MDP 

En faisant comme ça je gagne de la place on a tous des centaines de truc inutile dans nos machine n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juillet 2013)

@iPadOne : merci pour ton avis. Dommage, ça semble tellement pratique mais si c'est pour avoir des soucis après...


----------



## colossus928 (7 Juillet 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Le seul truc qui m'agace un peu, c'est un comportement pénible du trackpad: j'ai activé le "toucher pour cliquer" (parce que je n'aime pas le clic qui est trop dur et bruyant), et quand je double clic pour saisir une fenetre ou du texte, j'aimerai que la saisie cesse dès que je lève le doigt du trackpad; or ce n'est pas le cas, il y a 1 seconde ou la saisie reste active et c'est très frustrant. Y a-t-il un moyen de remédier à ça?



Dans les préf système, là où t'actives le clic, t'as coché les cases glissement ?
si oui essaye de décocher les deux, et sinon aucune idée.


----------



## brunnno (9 Juillet 2013)

salut,

autant le démarrage est rapide, autant je trouve que l'arrêt est trop long...
pas pour vous ?


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> salut,
> 
> autant le démarrage est rapide, autant je trouve que l'arrêt est trop long...
> pas pour vous ?



A tous les coups ou dans certains cas ?


----------



## brunnno (9 Juillet 2013)

Oui dans tous les cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2013)

Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait expliquer...
As tu une carte SD enfichée en permanence ? ça expliquerait peut être un laps de temps supplémentaire...


----------



## brunnno (9 Juillet 2013)

non, rien de tout cela... 
Quand je dis "long", faut relativiser... je dirais autour de 40 secondes...

je chronomètrerai ça ce soir, si qqu'un veut essayer aussi, ça permettra de faire un comparatif


----------



## Twister59 (9 Juillet 2013)

idem j'ai remarqué que le demarrage était plus rapide que l'arrêt, après c'est pas à chaque fois des fois il va très vite pour s'éteindre (quand je n'ai pas fait tourner beaucoup de logiciels lourds) je pense que c'est pareil qu'un PC, si on a fait que du word il s'eteindra vite mais si vous faites tourné des gros jeux ou autre il sera plus long pour s'éteindre


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2013)

En  desactivant le realumage de des apps ça devrait aller plus vite.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> En  desactivant le realumage de des apps ça devrait aller plus vite.



Explique un peu en quoi ça ralentit l'extinction ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2013)

Il faut mettre ce qui a sur la RAM sur le SSD, donc ça peut prendre du temps.


----------



## brunnno (9 Juillet 2013)

_Quand je quitte, je n'ai plus d'applications ouvertes...
d'ailleurs, même après une simple session sous le finder uniquement, ça ne change rien...
_
J'ai essayé de chronométrer :
environ 13 à 15 pour le démarrage (fenêtre de login) et presque le double our la fermeture.

Par contre, je suis super satisfait du SSD (512Go) !
voici les test "diskspeed test" (1Go et 5Go)











Et sous Windows SEVEN, voici les notes : (sur 7,9)
PROC : *7,1*
RAM : *7,5*
Graphiques : *6,7*
SSD : *7,9*


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2013)

Pas mal les résultats, mais les notes windows ça ne veut rien dire.
Car j'ai des résultats très proche de toi mais pourtant mon PC est à la ramasse.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juillet 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Il faut mettre ce qui a sur la RAM sur le SSD, donc ça peut prendre du temps.



Je ne pense pas que cela ait une grande influence.


----------



## brunnno (10 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que cela ait une grande influence.



D'autant plus que la vitesse de transfert du SSD n'est pas un frein apparemment...


----------



## lospericos (12 Juillet 2013)

Grosse frayeur!!!

Hier j'ai acheté à l'AppleStore de Genève le dernier MacBook Air 13" i7 1.7Ghz 8Gb de Ram et 512Go SSD, je rentre l'allume installe mes applications et commence à importer mes données depuis un backup sur disque externe en Firewire 800 (via adaptateur Thunderbolt), 300Go de données environ, ça tourne 10min puis le Mac s'éteint tout seul et redémarre aussi tout seul avec un message d'alerte. Je reboot et recommence la manip, idem après 5min reboot tout seul? Je contrôle les autorisations, RAS, vérifie le disque, RAS. Je relance mon transfert et pareil reboot au bout de 5min!!!

Je me décide à faire une clean installe, je lance le MAS pour télécharger Mountain lion mais un message d'erreur m'indique que cette version n'est pas compatible avec mon MacBook Air 2013? J'ai bien fais toutes les MàJ avant de réessayer mais pas possible de le télécharger, ni une ni deux je reboot sur la partition de récupération, formate le disque et lance l'installe qui cette fois se télécharge et s'installe, je remet mes apps et commence le transfert de mes données au bout de 10min même problème, reboot tout seul avec message d'erreur, je décide de débrancher mon DD externe et surf un peu sur le net pour trouver une solution, à nouveau reboot!!!
Un reset SMC et Pram/Nvram à semble t'il régler mon problème temporairement, 1h après juste en surf même problème, rebelotte smc/pram/nvram ça semble à nouveau régler le problème mais j'ai chercher d'où pouvait provenir le problème et j'ai constaté que si je n'installais pas XtraFinder ou TotalFinder le Mac ne plantait plus. Je l'utilise depuis hier soir et toute la journée aujourd'hui et plus de plantage!

Voilà pour le retour d'expérience. 

J'ai cependant un petit doute sur la Taille MV dans moniteur d'activités qui m'indique (même après reboot) dans les 300Go voir plus? J'ai contrôlé sur un MBP 13 avec SnowLeopard il est à 120Go? ce qui est pas mal!!!






Si vous avez le même modèle que moi pourriez vous me dire si vous avez les mêmes valeurs.

Thierry


----------



## brunnno (12 Juillet 2013)

J'ai la même config. Je regarderai...
Mais c'est quoi ce MV ??


----------



## lospericos (12 Juillet 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> J'ai la même config. Je regarderai...
> Mais c'est quoi ce MV ??



Merci Brunnno
La Taille Mv est la mémoire virtuelle, je pense que le calcul affiché est faux mais bon j'ai encore 6 jours échange à neuf donc si jamais j'en profite, demain je vais faire un saut à la Fnac pour voir sur les Mac exposé si ils ont le même résultat.

Thierry


----------



## brunnno (12 Juillet 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> J'ai la même config. Je regarderai...
> Mais c'est quoi ce MV ??



Bon, juste après le démarrage, j'ai ça :


----------



## lospericos (12 Juillet 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> Bon, juste après le démarrage, j'ai ça :



Merci bien pour ce retour, apparemment c'est une valeur normal! Augmente t'elle après utilisation?
Comme mon Macbook ne plante plus je crois que je vais le garder 

Thierry


----------



## Oli35 (13 Juillet 2013)

Bien reçu mon 13 pouces, 4 Go / 128 Go. N'ayant pas une utilisation très intensive je pense que cela me suffira.  Équipé d'un clavier canadien, saisie agréable, il me reste plein de gestes OS X à apprendre bien sûr  (style Delete : faut faire Fn + Return...)

Il est magnifique, super silencieux, il ne chauffe pas trop pour l'instant j'en suis content. La batterie tient ses promesses et la charge a l'air de se faire rapidement.

La radio FM sur clé Terratec H5 passe bien avec Eye TV Lite, reste à vérifier l'imprimante.

Mes points d'inquiétude sont liés à la robustesse des matériaux. J'ai eu un peu peur au déballage en voyant une tache blanche à travers l'écran, il s'agissait de la pomme...


----------



## brunnno (13 Juillet 2013)

lospericos a dit:


> Merci bien pour ce retour, apparemment c'est une valeur normal! Augmente t'elle après utilisation?
> Comme mon Macbook ne plante plus je crois que je vais le garder
> 
> Thierry



J'ai l'impression que les unités indiquées sont fausses. 
Peut-être faut-t-il lire Mo et non Go...


----------



## lospericos (13 Juillet 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que les unités indiquées sont fausses.
> Peut-être faut-t-il lire Mo et non Go...



Je pense aussi, je n'ai que 70go de libre et le reste c'est des datas alors je vois pas ou Osx pourrait prendre plus de 300Go sur mon Ssd de 500Gb. 

Sinon après 3 jours d'utilisation, iMovie, Aperture, pas de soucis ça chauffe peu. J'ai un thunderbolt 27" et ça tourne nickel. Que du bonheur. 

Thierry


----------



## Holosmos (13 Juillet 2013)

MBA 13" 8go RAM i7 128Go commandé et qui n'attend que de passer de bons moments avec moi


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Juillet 2013)

Holosmos a dit:


> MBA 13" 8go RAM i7 128Go commandé et qui n'attend que de passer de bons moments avec moi



Ou l'inverse ! 
Bravo pour ton achat !


----------



## bennji (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour !

Vous savez comment utiliser le mieux possible la batterie du MacBook Air 13 ? J'ai pris le i5 8Go

Je pensais la décharger à fond puis la charger, mais un ami travaillant dans les Apple Store m'a conseillé de le laisser toujours brancher pour ne pas utiliser la batterie, qu'en est il ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Rimtape (17 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu dire qu'une personne a laisser son mac branché pour dire "oui, la batterie n'est donc pas utilisée". Mais maintenant quand il doit se déplacer avec, sa batterie dure 1h30 grand max. 

D'après ce que j'ai lu maintenant, je pense qu'on doit éviter d'être en dessous des 15% et débrancher jusqu'à 90-100%. Ainsi que de vider à fond puis remplir à fond une fois par mois pour recalibrer la batterie et ainsi la pérenniser.


----------



## pouet13 (17 Juillet 2013)

Niveau batterie il y a des tas de sujets dessus mais en gros :

Tu peux le laisser sur secteur constamment, il faut juste 1 ou 2 fois par mois la décharger jusqu'à 20% et la recharger.
Tu peux aussi sans problème le transporter sur batterie et le remettre sur secteur une fois arrivé au boulot par exemple, même si ta batterie a perdu 1 ou 2% durant le trajet ça n'aura aucun incidence sur sa durée de vie c'est même mieux .
Pour ce qu'il en est des cycles, Apple dit que c'est pas avant 1000 cycles que la santé de la batterie  passe sous 80% donc tu as de la marge


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Juillet 2013)

pouet13 a dit:


> Niveau batterie il y a des tas de sujets dessus mais en gros :
> 
> Tu peux le laisser sur secteur constamment, il faut juste 1 ou 2 fois par mois la décharger jusqu'à 20% et la recharger. *En fait tu la laisses se décharger jusqu'à l'extinction puis tu remets ton MAC sur secteur jusqu'à 100 %*
> Tu peux aussi sans problème le transporter sur batterie et le remettre sur secteur une fois arrivé au boulot par exemple, même si ta batterie a perdu 1 ou 2% durant le trajet ça n'aura aucun incidence sur sa durée de vie *c'est même mieux* *?* .
> Pour ce qu'il en est des cycles, Apple dit que c'est pas avant 1000 cycles que la santé de la batterie  passe sous 80% donc tu as de la marge *Heu, attention aux arguments commerciaux ! *



Quelques modifs pour recoller à la réalité !


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juillet 2013)

Aussi


----------



## bennji (18 Juillet 2013)

Mais je veux dire, si j'attends que la batterie soit à plat pour la recharger à chaque fois à fond c'est grave ?
Par exemple là je suis à 30% de batterie, j'attends d'être dans le rouge ? Ou je charge dès maintenant ? Je voudrais vraiment pas tuer les perf' de ma batterie


----------



## pouet13 (18 Juillet 2013)

perso je recharge vers 20% ou avant et je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur mes ex-MBA


----------



## InfoYANN (18 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur depuis hier d'un Macbook Air 13". J'ai prit la plus haute config possible (i7 - 8 Go et 512 Go de stockage).

Je rejoins donc la liste...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juillet 2013)

@ bennji:
Tu recharges quand tu veux mais tu ne laisses pas trop descendre en dessous des 20%.
Un cycle est égal à une charge totale de la batterie que celle ci ait été faite en une fois (suite à une décharge complète) ou en plusieurs fois suite à des recharges successives à différents niveau de solde de charge.
Si tu dois travailler longtemps dans un bureau il vaut mieux alors laisser ton  MBA branché sur le chargeur en permanence.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




InfoYANN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Heureux possesseur depuis hier d'un Macbook Air 13". J'ai prit la plus haute config possible (i7 - 8 Go et 512 Go de stockage).
> 
> Je rejoins donc la liste...



 Bienvenue au "club" !
Tu as fais le choix maximum, tu auras un maximum de plaisir !


----------



## InfoYANN (18 Juillet 2013)

Disons que j'avais le dilemme de prendre soit un MBPR ou un MBA de dernière génération...

MBPR : uniquement l'écran qui est magnifique mais trop cher...
MBA : Wifi AC (j'ai du 300M chez moi), dernière génération intel en i7 et portabilité car je pars avec tous les jours au travail...
Mais l'écran est juste décevant je trouve.

Bref, j'ai opter pour le transport et la configuration max et récente plutôt qu'uniquement sur l'écran retina...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juillet 2013)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Disons que j'avais le dilemme de prendre soit un MBPR ou un MBA de dernière génération...
> 
> MBPR : uniquement l'écran qui est magnifique mais trop cher...
> MBA : Wifi AC (j'ai du 300M chez moi), dernière génération intel en i7 et portabilité car je pars avec tous les jours au travail...
> ...



Tu verras vite que la qualité d'écran n'est que du confort...des yeux (sauf si tu fais de la retouche photo,...) Mieux vaut favoriser les performances telles que processeur, capacité mémoire,  capacité SSD,
Tu devrais être satisfait de ton choix


----------



## fousfous (18 Juillet 2013)

Justement, le principal c'est les yeux vu que c'est avec ça qu'on se sert de l'ordinateur.
Quand on doit faire une journée dessus mieux avoir avoir un bonne écran qui ne massacre pas les yeux.
Et la différence se fait le plus sur les textes, c'est vraiment la que c'est flagrant entre écran retina et écran non-retina.
Par exemple je peux rester beaucoup plus longtemps sur mon PC que sur un iMac (je suis plus en forme quand je quitte l'écran). Pourquoi? L'iMac a un écran de 21.5" en full HD et mon PC à un écran de 17" en 1600 par 900, donc du coup mon PC à une meilleur définition et on supporte plus longtemps meme si la la différence est faible alors avec un écran retina... (surtout que mon l'écran du PC est quand même bien pourri).


----------



## InfoYANN (18 Juillet 2013)

Tu veux dire quoi fousfou ? Qu'il vaut mieux avoir un écran retina ou non ?

Pour  ma part, je pense que l'écran retina est magnifique mais comme dit par  pepeye66, c'est plus pour la photo. En dehors, je n'y vois pas vraiment  une réelle utilisation sans compter que j'ai fait une petite comparaison  dans un Apple Store et il s'avère que le retina a un léger flou sur des  images stockées sur divers sites web. Et je ne crois pas une seconde  que les sites vont se plier aux choix d'Apple pour mettre des images 4x  plus grandes sur leurs sites 

Et puis un mauvais écran ou un super écran en réalité, on se fait très bien à l'écran que l'on a devant les yeux.


----------



## fousfous (18 Juillet 2013)

C'est plus que du simple confort, c'est presque essentiel pour travailler longtemps.Mais contrairement à ce que l'ont peu croire la différence entre un écran retina et un écran non-retina est assez faible avec les photos, par contre sur du texte c'est flagrant.


----------



## Dupont-De-Nemours (19 Juillet 2013)

Je rejoins l avis de foufous, ayant refusé d acheter le mba a cause de l ecran, j attends le mbpr haswell. Je ne fais que du texte et j ai trouvé la diff flagrante. Pour les images, hormis la résolution, l eclat des couleurs est terne sur le mba contrairement au retina ou c est eclatant. Pour moi le confort et le repos des yeux est bien plus utile que de gratter qq secondes sur une appli par ex. Sur le retina j ai l impression d avoir des lunettes ! La fatigue visuelle au long terme c est vraiment handicapant et comme je passe des heures a faire du word ou ppt je privilégie sans hésiter le retina.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juillet 2013)

Dupont-De-Nemours a dit:


> Je rejoins l avis de foufous, ayant refusé d acheter le mba a cause de l ecran, j attends le mbpr haswell. Je ne fais que du texte et j ai trouvé la diff flagrante. Pour les images, hormis la résolution, l eclat des couleurs est terne sur le mba contrairement au retina ou c est eclatant. Pour moi le confort et le repos des yeux est bien plus utile que de gratter qq secondes sur une appli par ex. Sur le retina j ai l impression d avoir des lunettes ! La fatigue visuelle au long terme c est vraiment handicapant et comme je passe des heures a faire du word ou ppt je privilégie sans hésiter le retina.



Si tu l'écris c'est que tu le vies ainsi mais pour ce qui me concerne je n'éprouve aucune fatigue à travailler sur l'écran du MBA. En conclusion il faut donc relativiser en fonction de sa propre sensibilité/réactivité.


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2013)

Tu arrives à faire tout une journée sans avoir la moindre fatigue? L'impression dêtre un peu en dehors de la réalité quand tu arrêtes?
Dans ce cas ça veut dire que le MBA a déjà une bonne résolution. Il faudrait pouvoir tester.


----------



## InfoYANN (19 Juillet 2013)

Pour ma part, je bosse avec mon MBA pendant 12h d'affilée (plus ou moins) et j'ai aucun soucis avec mes yeux 
Pas de fatigue, mal de tête etc...


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2013)

Bon bah tant mieux pour toi.
Mais tu imagines, avec un écran retina tu pourrais faire 24H de suite!


----------



## irishboy (19 Juillet 2013)

Je pense que le fait d'utiliser un retina ou non induit la même fatigue oculaire. Tout dépend de comment on utilise les écrans. Le rétina améliore certes le nombre de pixels affichées mais ne diminue en rien la fatigue liée au travail sur un écran. 

Evidemment si on affiche des polices ridiculement petites le rétina aura un avantage mais personne n'utilise des ordinateurs comme ça


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2013)

Les polices trop petite ça ne fatigue pas trop les yeux justement?
Et le fait de ne pas voir les pixels est quand même meilleur pour les yeux et diminue la fatigue.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juillet 2013)

En toute logique il me semble que la fatigue oculaire est certainement liée au fait que, d'une part, l'oeil focalise longtemps sur une courte distance que d'autre part il y a un risque de gros écarts de luminosité entre l'écran et le reste de lenvironnement.
Par ailleurs le fait de regarder fixement un écran (par exemple) fait oublier de cligner des yeux ce qui les assèche.
Perso, je fais très souvent de courtes pauses (en regardant assez loin dans la pièce ou l'environnement), je cligne facilement des yeux et assez souvent, j'ai un éclairage ambiant assez fort et proche (ce qui évite les dilatations importantes de la pupille) je regarde mon écran plutôt de haut en bas...
Peut être est ce pour cela que je n'éprouve pas de fatigue ou de migraines ?


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2013)

Peut-être, mais je n'ai jamais de migraine.
C'est vrai que moi c'est écran à fond et lumière au minimum pour voir quelque chose et j'ai jamais mal aux yeux.
Alors que sur l'imac la pièce est plus éclairé et la luminosité est automatique (donc pas à fond) et je ressors moins en forme.


----------



## InfoYANN (19 Juillet 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon bah tant mieux pour toi.
> Mais tu imagines, avec un écran retina tu pourrais faire 24H de suite!



Bien sûr Fousfous que j'imagine avec un Retina qui est superbe avec une belle luminosité etc... Mais j'ai aussi vu ce jour là qu'il fallait que je reparte avec un MAC, que je pouvais pas prendre le dernier 15" de la mort qui tue o) et que j'ai préféré opter pour la dernière génération de proc et avoir le Wifi AC car j'ai du 300M chez moi plutôt qu'avoir un Retina non mit à jour avec la chance d'en voir sortir un avant la fin de l'année.

Et je ne le regrette pas car en réalité, on se fait à l'écran du Air même si il faut reconnaître qu'il est moins tape à lil que le Retina


----------



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2013)

Chanceux va, c'est scandaleux d'avoir de telles connections internet!Tu me refilerais pas une petite dizaine de Mb/s? Toi tu ne sentirais pas la différence mais moi si.


----------



## InfoYANN (20 Juillet 2013)

Si je pouvais, je le ferais...

Par contre, j'ai un petit soucis avec le Macbook Air 13" depuis le premier jour d'achat, j'ai constaté que le coin inférieur droit ne touchait pas complètement mon bureau... Donc quand j'appuie avec ma paume droite de main, je sens le MBA toucher la matière.

Et ça, ça le fait aussi sur deux tables différentes donc ça ne vient pas du bureau 

Bref, avez-vous aussi ce soucis ?! Dois-je le rapporter à l'Apple Store ?


----------



## Holosmos (20 Juillet 2013)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Dois-je le rapporter à l'Apple Store ?



Je pense que oui, si c'est déformé c'est peut-être parce qu'il a pris un coup et tu ne sais pas si ça a endommagé ce qu'il y a en-dessous


----------



## InfoYANN (20 Juillet 2013)

C'est vraiment très léger et il a pas l'air d'avoir prit de coup...
Mais c'est vrai qu'à la base et à ce prix, on a le droit d'attendre qu'un ordinateur repose sur ces 4 "pieds" en caoutchouc sur un support 

Je vais appelé l'Apple Store de Lyon pour voir ce qu'ils en disent...


----------



## Holosmos (20 Juillet 2013)

Peut-être que c'est juste le caoutchouc qui est déformé, et à ce moment on s'en fout un peu


----------



## InfoYANN (20 Juillet 2013)

Peut-être oui. J'ai aussi remarqué quelque chose d'étrange mais je met ça sur le dos de la finesse de l'écran.

Ecran éteint et ça doit vous le faire aussi. Placez vous face à l'écran et la pomme de la coque face à de la lumière, vous verrez la pomme sur votre dalle d'écran...

Je viens de m'en apercevoir car je suis dans une zone très lumineuse.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2013)

InfoYANN a dit:


> Peut-être oui. J'ai aussi remarqué quelque chose d'étrange mais je met ça sur le dos de la finesse de l'écran.
> 
> Ecran éteint et ça doit vous le faire aussi. Placez vous face à l'écran et la pomme de la coque face à de la lumière, vous verrez la pomme sur votre dalle d'écran...
> 
> Je viens de m'en apercevoir car je suis dans une zone très lumineuse.



C'est pareil pour tous les MBA (les autres portables certainement aussi)
Il n'y a pas de composants faisant obstacle et comme la dalle est translucide tu peux voir la découpe de la pomme faite dans la coque alu.


----------



## alain64po (20 Juillet 2013)

Salut à la communauté mac et MBA
Voilà qques REX sur le dernier MBA 13 que j'ai acheté il y a 2 semaines en échange de mon MBA 13" (ouais mais ce n'était pas la même config.).

Celui que j'ai revendu: core i7, MacBook Air 13"/2 Ghz - 8/512ssd bref, le maxi partout, je l'avais acheté en refurb sur le store Apple début d'année (1ère fois que j'achetais en refurb et vraiment pas déçu (machine dans un état impeccable (on m'aurait dit qu'il était neuf, c'était pareil sauf le prix, plus intéressant quand même).

Belle machine, rapide, assez polyvalente par rapport à ce que je voulais faire avec.
Un hic significatif: le core i7 consomme de l'énergie et je n'arrivais jamais à tenir 6h (plutôt dans les 4) et en raison aussi (entre autre) à la conso dû au fonctionnement en tâche de fond de dropbox (merci à IGen de l'avoir signalé dans ses pages récemment, ça allège bien la bête quand on désactive tout).
L'autre point faible de la machine précédente: le wifi. difficile à trouver le bon réseau, pas très réactif bref, je n'en été pas satisfait.

La nouvelle machine sortie de chez Apple :
MacBook Air 13" Intel Core i5 1,3Ghz/4Go/SSD256Go/ 1 Intel HD Graphics 5000
8 Go de mémoire LPDDR3 à 1 600 MHz intégrée
est bien plus performante; rapidité à l'allumage, extinction, connexion wifi excellente, durée batterie bien que par encore testée en continue mais seulement en étapes m'a permis de travailler sur 3 jours, sans éteindre (veille uniquement) par périodes de travail de 2 heures 1 à 2 fois par jour (Internet, bureautique, sauvegarde TM inclue) en laissant actif le rétro-éclairage, la luminosité de l'écran à 50% mini).

Voilà pour le moment. Si vous hésitez, allez-y car je le trouve vraiment plus performant que le précédent MBA. Le core i5 consomme moins (pas besoin du i7 pour ce que j'en fais).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------




InfoYANN a dit:


> Peut-être oui. J'ai aussi remarqué quelque chose d'étrange mais je met ça sur le dos de la finesse de l'écran.
> 
> Ecran éteint et ça doit vous le faire aussi. Placez vous face à l'écran et la pomme de la coque face à de la lumière, vous verrez la pomme sur votre dalle d'écran...
> 
> Je viens de m'en apercevoir car je suis dans une zone très lumineuse.



Oui je confirme: ça m'a étonné au début (on a 2 MBP - 13et 15 à la maison et cela n'est pas du tout visible), l'épaisseur de la dalle fait qu'on devine le logo même écran éteint lorsque de la lumière derrière l'écran relevé et aussi lorsqu'on éteint l'écran, dans la faible ambiance lumineuse, on voit le halo formé par le logo


----------



## sephiroth88 (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonjours!
Je suis toujours autant satisfait de ce MBA. Un détail me chagrine cependant: dans "A propos de ce Mac" dans la section graphisme il apparait la chose suivante: kHW_IntelHD5000Item 1024 Mo
Est-ce que c'est normal ou c'est juste un bug étrange?


----------



## Twister59 (21 Juillet 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Bonjours!
> Je suis toujours autant satisfait de ce MBA. Un détail me chagrine cependant: dans "A propos de ce Mac" dans la section graphisme il apparait la chose suivante: kHW_IntelHD5000Item 1024 Mo
> Est-ce que c'est normal ou c'est juste un bug étrange?



Salut, t'inquiète pas c'est pas un bug j'ai la même chose


----------



## alain64po (22 Juillet 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Bonjours!
> Je suis toujours autant satisfait de ce MBA. Un détail me chagrine cependant: dans "A propos de ce Mac" dans la section graphisme il apparait la chose suivante: kHW_IntelHD5000Item 1024 Mo
> Est-ce que c'est normal ou c'est juste un bug étrange?



pareil pour moi (la preuve)
Graphisme : kHW_IntelHD5000Item 1024 Mo


----------



## didax51 (22 Juillet 2013)

alain64po a dit:


> pareil pour moi (la preuve)
> Graphisme : kHW_IntelHD5000Item 1024 Mo



Pareil ! 

Pk ce n'est pas normal ??


----------



## ARSyBi (23 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
Voilà je viens de commander un MBA i5 / 8go de ram/ 128 go de SSD !
J'espère rejoindre votre "club" très prochainement


----------



## Twister59 (23 Juillet 2013)

didax51 a dit:


> Pareil !
> 
> Pk ce n'est pas normal ??



si tout le monde à ça c'est que c'est normal...


----------



## mojito_51 (23 Juillet 2013)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà je viens de commander un MBA i5 / 8go de ram/ 128 go de SSD !
> J'espère rejoindre votre "club" très prochainement



j'ai le même depuis 5J... de la bombe!!!


----------



## colossus928 (23 Juillet 2013)

Twister59 a dit:


> si tout le monde à ça c'est que c'est normal...



Ouai... enfin c'est pas vraiment prévu que ça soit affiché comme ça.
Je pense que ça devrait être du genre tout simplement : Intel HD5000

Mais bon, franchement ça change pas absolument rien donc bon... Si ils le voient un jour c'est bien, et puis si ils le voient jamais, c'est pas mal non plus.
Si vraiment ça en chagrine certains, envoyez un mail à Apple  (sans rire ça peut aider).


----------



## MilesTEG (25 Juillet 2013)

Salut,
Je devrais reçevoir le mien la semaine prochaine 
Faut combien de temps en général pour le recevoir quand on a reçu le mail d'expédition ?
Dans le suivi de commande sur le site d'apple je voit ça :



> État	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	AMSTERDAM, NH NL
> Livraison estimée	31 juillet 2013
> Transporteur
> Numéro de suivi
> ...



J'ai 3 grands numéros sur le bouton "Suivre la livraison", 
Est-ce qu'en fait mon colis n'est pas encore expédié car les 3 colis  ne sont pas encore arrivés à AMSTERDAM (où ils seraient mis ensemble) ? 
Ce qui expliquerait le délai de livraison...


----------



## colossus928 (25 Juillet 2013)

Si ils te marquent :
"Livraison estimée	31 juillet 2013 "

C'est qu'il arrivera dans ces eaux là, genre le 30 ou le 31  .


----------



## MilesTEG (25 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Si ils te marquent :
> "Livraison estimée    31 juillet 2013 "
> 
> C'est qu'il arrivera dans ces eaux là, genre le 30 ou le 31  .


J'aurais espéré le recevoir avant 
Mais c'est normal que je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi ?


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juillet 2013)

MilesTEG a dit:


> J'aurais espéré le recevoir avant
> Mais c'est normal que je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi ?



Le N° de suivi arrive généralement dans les derniers 3 jours ou 48 heures !


----------



## colossus928 (25 Juillet 2013)

MilesTEG a dit:


> J'aurais espéré le recevoir avant
> Mais c'est normal que je n'ai toujours pas de n° de suivi ?



Ca a pourtant été expédié non ? à côté de Transporteur et Numéro de suivi il y a rien d'écrit ?

EDIT :


pepeye66 a dit:


> Le N° de suivi arrive généralement dans les derniers 3 jours ou 48 heures !



Perso j'ai déjà le mien : Expédié hier, arrivée prévue le 31, et en ce moment en chine je crois.


----------



## MilesTEG (25 Juillet 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le N° de suivi arrive généralement dans les derniers 3 jours ou 48 heures !


Ok, je verrais vendredi ou samedi ^^



colossus928 a dit:


> Ca a pourtant été expédié non ? à côté de Transporteur et Numéro de suivi il y a rien d'écrit ?
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> ...


Non je n'ai rien à coté du transporteur ni du n° de suivi.






Je précise que j'ai pris un MBA 13' 256Go avec 8Go de ram avec l'applecare et avec deux accessoires (pris séparément de la page de sélection du macbook air.


----------



## colossus928 (25 Juillet 2013)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Ok, je verrais vendredi ou samedi ^^
> 
> 
> Non je n'ai rien à coté du transporteur ni du n° de suivi.
> ...



Ouai je vois, du coup, je pense que tes accessoires partent de Amsterdam.
Ton MBA fait sur mesure est parti de chine.

Il va rejoindre tes accessoires aux pays-bas, et à ce moment t'auras un numéro de suivi pour le package complet  .


----------



## MilesTEG (25 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Ouai je vois, du coup, je pense que tes accessoires partent de Amsterdam.
> Ton MBA fait sur mesure est parti de chine.
> 
> Il va rejoindre tes accessoires aux pays-bas, et à ce moment t'auras un numéro de suivi pour le package complet  .


Ok, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait ^^
Merci pour cette confirmation.

En tout cas, j'ai hâte de le recevoir ^^
Ce sera mon 1er Mac


----------



## Twister59 (26 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Ouai... enfin c'est pas vraiment prévu que ça soit affiché comme ça.
> Je pense que ça devrait être du genre tout simplement : Intel HD5000
> 
> Mais bon, franchement ça change pas absolument rien donc bon... Si ils le voient un jour c'est bien, et puis si ils le voient jamais, c'est pas mal non plus.
> Si vraiment ça en chagrine certains, envoyez un mail à Apple  (sans rire ça peut aider).




j'avais remarqué ce "bug" dès le premier jour que je l'ai reçu en me baladant dedans, franchement y'a des trucs plus grave que ça, du moment que sa fonctionne.


----------



## MilesTEG (26 Juillet 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Ouai je vois, du coup, je pense que tes accessoires partent de Amsterdam.
> Ton MBA fait sur mesure est parti de chine.
> 
> Il va rejoindre tes accessoires aux pays-bas, et à ce moment t'auras un numéro de suivi pour le package complet  .


En me loguant ce matin, j'ai vu que la ville avait changée :





Mais toujours pas de n° de suivi ni de transporteur.


----------



## sclicer (27 Juillet 2013)

Bon je compte passer du Mba 2012 au modèle 2013.
Surtout pour l'autonomie.


Cependant je vais en profiter pour bazarder mon Imac.
Pour n'avoir comme machine principale qu'un Mba + écran 24" (1900x1200).

Mon usage étant le suivant : Bureautique et Photo (Dxo, Iphoto, Aperture) et un peu de imovie HD.
Puis rester sur un Mba i5 ou dois-je envisager absolument le i7.

Sachant que mon utilisation ne souffrait d'aucun ralentissement sur un Mba 2012 et un Imac 24" de 2007.
Enfin la différence de puissance entre les deux modèles de Mba est-elle perceptible ?


----------



## MilesTEG (27 Juillet 2013)

Ma date de livraison a changé et le lieu où est le colis aussi :


> État	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	AULNAY-SOUS-BOIS, 93 FR
> Livraison estimée	30 juillet 2013
> Transporteur	TNT



Cool je l'aurai mardi :-D 
J'ai hâte B-)


----------



## leharengsaur76 (27 Juillet 2013)

Je viens d'acquérir un MBA 13". Je souhaiterais installer windows 8 avec Parallels desktop 8. Pouvez vous me dire ou je peux trouver windows 8 (complet et non en mise à jour) en fichier iso. Tout ce que je trouve sur le net (notamment sur microsoft.com) ce sont des mises à jour pour ceux ayant déjà windows 7 ou autre.

Merci d'avance


----------



## kikou24 (28 Juillet 2013)

Je voens d'acquérir cette machine à la Fnac, celle d'entrée de gamme, et j'en suis pleinement satisfait pour l'instant. Et venant de Windows (j'ai toujours un PC fixe), je suis agréablement surpris par OS X 

Rapide, légère, bien construite, c'est vraiment une super bécane.


----------



## Xandalf (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
je rejoins ce club après avoir abandonné mon MBA 11" 2010 d'entrée de gamme pour son grand-frère 2013 full option (i7, 8Go et 512Go).
Inutile de vous dire que le ressenti est très positif ;-), le 11" était déjà fabuleux à l'usage mais le 13" est juste hallucinant de réactivité, de puissance et d'autonomie. A ce sujet, je me permets, avec un peu d'humour, d'inaugurer ma présence parmi vous avec une capture d'écran illustrant l'endurance phénoménale de ce portable (réalisée sans trucage) !


----------



## MilesTEG (30 Juillet 2013)

Ca y est, MBA reçu 
En cours de déballage ^^


----------



## ignace (1 Août 2013)

bonjour, 
Je souhaite acheter un air 13 pouces comme machine principale, pour une utilisation basique net, photo et un peu de video avchd, pensez vous que cette machine sera a l'aise pour le traitement vidéo ?  ( ce n'est pas du pro juste traiter les rush video familiaux )


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2013)

ignace a dit:


> bonjour,
> Je souhaite acheter un air 13 pouces comme machine principale, pour une utilisation basique net, photo et un peu de video avchd, pensez vous que cette machine sera a l'aise pour le traitement vidéo ?  ( ce n'est pas du pro juste traiter les rush video familiaux )



Pour te faire une idée plus précise avant les retours d'expérience, va lire ces tests/comparatifs:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260297/macbook-air-2013-core-i5-ou-core-i7

http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/81321_nouveaux-macbook-air-core-i5-ou-core-i7

http://nouvelles-aujourdhui.com/l2013-macbook-air-core-i5-4250u-vs-core-i7-4650u/

ou bien ces discussions de forum:
http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/nouveau-macbook-air-13-i5-ou-i7-762292.html

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbook-air-2012-core-i5-ou-i7-1130762.html


----------



## colossus928 (1 Août 2013)

Quelle douce odeur de colle ! J'adore même si c'est toxique XD.

Pour les éloges, j'en ferai pas car on en finirait jamais  , je commencerai maintenant et je reviendrai souvent.

Donc on va plutôt s'attaquer aux points négatifs car on fera vite le tour à mon avis :
Un truc m'a vraiment frappé, pourtant j'avais lu le contraire dans les tests : les hauts parleurs...

Ok l'épaisseur est rikiki donc difficile de faire un truc fou, mais bon dans les tests j'avais lu partout que le son était BON !
Mon Macbook Blanc début 2008 fait 10 fois mieux de ce côté là.

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## kikou24 (2 Août 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Quelle douce odeur de colle ! J'adore même si c'est toxique XD.
> 
> Pour les éloges, j'en ferai pas car on en finirait jamais  , je commencerai maintenant et je reviendrai souvent.
> 
> ...



Moi je les trouve vraiment pas mal, et à des années lumières de mon ordi précédent (vostro 3350, en même temps ce n'était pas du ).


----------



## irishboy (2 Août 2013)

colossus928 a dit:


> Quelle douce odeur de colle ! J'adore même si c'est toxique XD.
> 
> Pour les éloges, j'en ferai pas car on en finirait jamais  , je commencerai maintenant et je reviendrai souvent.
> 
> ...



Peut être que tu t'étais trop habitué à entendre du médiocre et que la qualité t'a bouleversé.  

Non sans rire, le son est plus que correct je trouve. Peut être trop criard quand tu montes trop le son, mais bon, c'est pas sa vocation première.

Je t'avoue même que pour un ordi de cette taille je ne m'attendais pas à ça.


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Août 2013)

irishboy a dit:


> Peut être que tu t'étais trop habitué à entendre du médiocre et que la qualité t'a bouleversé.
> 
> Non sans rire, le son est plus que correct je trouve. Peut être trop criard quand tu montes trop le son, mais bon, c'est pas sa vocation première.
> 
> Je t'avoue même que pour un ordi de cette taille je ne m'attendais pas à ça.


C'est exactement ce que je me dis.
Venant d'un portable HP dm4, je peux assurer que le son du MBA est bien meilleur ! 
Ce MBA est vraiment excellent 
Je l'adore ^^

Y a par contre bien des petites choses auxquelles il va falloir m'habituer, ca risque de prendre du temps vu que j'ai un très long passif windowsien ^^ (et qui va continuer vu que je conserve mon pc fixe).


----------



## colossus928 (2 Août 2013)

Le son est moins clair, genre un peu étouffé, sur mon MB blanc début 2008 le son était genre plus direct et donc clair si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Il faudrait que je trouve un autre MBA pour tester si c'est normal  .


----------



## bennji (2 Août 2013)

En tous cas, j'ai l'habitude d'être trop souvent sur Skype et sans dire que j'avais changé d'ordi, la première fois ou j'ai parlé avec le MacBook Air, on m'a dit direct "Putain comment on t'entends trop bien !"

Hier agréablement surpris en fin d'aprem chez moi, malgré les 27 degrés j'ai pu jouer à League Of Legends sur mon mac, sans qu'il ne chauffe, il était tout juste tiede !


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2013)

Moi à cette température sur mon PC avec un jeu de 10 ans je me brûle les doigts sur la touche Z, et c'est pire si je met ma main à la sortie d'air ou sur la grille des hauts parleurs.Tu as le core i5 ou le i7?


----------



## bennji (2 Août 2013)

J'ai pris le i5 justement pour éviter les surchauffe et le bruit du ventilo plus souvent sollicité


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Août 2013)

Est-ce qu'un possesseur d'un MBA 13' 2013 peut me dire si une fois l'écran fermé, il constate que l'écran n'est pas parfaitement centré par rapport au corps du MBA.
Car j'ai constaté que l'écran, une fois fermé, n'est pas parfaitement centré par rapport au corps du MBA.
Il doit y avoir 1 mm de décalage vers la gauche.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème, non ?


----------



## GrannySmith (2 Août 2013)

@ Bennji : Donc tu peux me confirmer qu'installer League Of Legend sur un MBA I5 ne pose aucun soucis de chauffe ou autre? 
J'ai un MBA I5, 8go de ram.
Merci


----------



## mojito_51 (2 Août 2013)

wah le trackpad est quand même super bien pensé... avec la rapidité du ssd, c'est remarquable!!C'est ce qui m'impressionne le plus de ses 15 premiers jours sous mac. Viens ensuite le silence de fonctionnement de la machine


----------



## MetalKiller (3 Août 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de passer d'un mac mini 2012 gonflé aux hormones à cette toutes petites bêtes qui marche du tonnerre.

J'ai passé ma journée d'hier à tous réinstaller, on peut dire qu'il a eu un peu chaud avec les 30 degrés dans la pièce, j'avais les doigts qui chauffaient vers la touche Z.

Par contre, je rencontre un soucis que je n'avais pas avec le mac mini. 
J'ai un écran 21/9 en complément (2560 x 1080), je le branche directement en miniDisplay/Display port.
Mais je me retrouve avec des couleurs trop claires, un léger flou etc... Impossible de régler le soucis depuis l'écran ou le mac :hein:
Quand j'affiche du noir sur l'écran externe cela devient du gris foncé :mouais:.


Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?

Merci


----------



## fousfous (3 Août 2013)

Petite question à propos de l'autonomie:
Avec juste Page pour du traitement de texte ouvert, avec la wifi éteinte et la luminosité automatique, on atteint combien en autonomie? Et avec la wifi?


----------



## ARSyBi (3 Août 2013)

Voilà MBA 13" i5 8Go 128GO de SSD reçu hier 
EN revanche ce matin je vois 78% de batterie 4H30 d'autonomie.... hummm lol ? les indications de durée sont approximative ?


----------



## kevin85000 (3 Août 2013)

je suis nouveau dans le monde mac, je viens de recevoir mon macbook air 13 pouces, avec un i7 8go de ram et un ssd de 256go, c'est mon deuxième jour donc je n'ai pas assez de recul pour vous donner un avis. je suis impressionné pour le moment par la rapidité d'exécution, son silence, et sa batterie (pour info au message précédent c'est une durée approximative, je pense qu'il faut faire une charge complète pour avoir une valeur approchant la réalité)
J'étais dans le monde PC et anti apple il y a encore un an et je vous avoue que je suis impressionné (iphone 5 ipad 3 et macbook air)


----------



## colossus928 (4 Août 2013)

le temps restant de batterie c'est de l'instantané, c'est pas une moyenne ou je ne sais quoi.

Du coup il suffit qu'à ce moment t'ais un truc qui tourne un peu trop fort, et bim ça va chutter.
Si à ce moment tu fermes tout tes programmes sauf safari sur la page google, que tu baisses un peu la luminosité à 60%, et que tu regardes à nouveau le temps de la batterie, ça va passer à 17h  . (oui j'ai déjà eu ça d'affiché).


----------



## fousfous (4 Août 2013)

Quelqu'un peut essayer avec juste page d'ouvert?
Et la luminosité auto.


----------



## pouet13 (4 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut essayer avec juste page d'ouvert?
> Et la luminosité auto.



Chez moi Istat indique 10H15 avec Istat, livewallpaper, living earth, virus barrier, littlesnitch, Mornung, Newsbar, Tri-backup, bartender et 2 ou 3 truc en fond de tache et en wifi bien sur


----------



## fousfous (4 Août 2013)

Donc sans tout les trucs inutiles qui tournent je peux alors dépasser largement 12H.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Août 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Donc sans tout les trucs inutiles qui tournent je peux alors dépasser largement 12H.



Grand bien te fasse !


----------



## fousfous (5 Août 2013)

Pour la faible autonomie indiqué quand on vient de le recevoir, ce ne serait pas l'indexation spotlight?
Ça consomme pas mal de ressource quand même.


----------



## essaimel (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis PCiste depuis toujours et le macbook Air 2013 m'a vraiment énormément donné envie de switcher.
Malheureusement, il semble que ce macbook Air 2013 ait vraiment de gros soucis (de jeunesse ?), qui sont peut être même des soucis hardware :
1- Problèmes de Wifi pas stable - 66 pages de discussions sur le forum apple !
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5100655?start=975&tstart=0
2- Problème de passage en veille aléatoire alors qu'on est en train d'utiliser le macbook - 16 pages sur le forum apple
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5118135?start=225&tstart=0

Il semble que ces problèmes soient très répandus et pourtant personne n'en parle ici, pourquoi ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## kevin85000 (9 Août 2013)

essaimel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis PCiste depuis toujours et le macbook Air 2013 m'a vraiment énormément donné envie de switcher.
> Malheureusement, il semble que ce macbook Air 2013 ait vraiment de gros soucis (de jeunesse ?), qui sont peut être même des soucis hardware :
> 1- Problèmes de Wifi pas stable - 66 pages de discussions sur le forum apple !
> ...



Et bien écoute pour ma part je n'ai aucun de ces soucis, macbook reçu fin juillet. Pour la wifi dès la première connexion j'ai reçu une mise à jour


----------



## fabi2000 (11 Août 2013)

Pareil pour moi, je suis sur le MBA 13 depuis 2 semaines maintenant et aucun soucis de wifi ou autres.  Que du bonheur cette machine.

En gros, ACHETES


----------



## kakao (11 Août 2013)

J'ai ces 2 problèmes :

- WiFi qui se déconnecte sans crier gare (mais le petit signal en formes" d'ondes" est toujours en noir.) Il faut alors désactiver le WiFi et le réactiver pour se reconnecter.

- Passage en veille (écran noir) en plein travail. Il faut appuyer sur une touche pour relancer le mac. La souris est inopérante.

Si vous avez des solutions ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2013)

kakao a dit:


> ...........
> 
> - Passage en veille (écran noir) en plein travail. Il faut appuyer sur une touche pour relancer le mac. La souris est inopérante.
> 
> ...



Quand tu écris *"passage en veille en plein travail"* tu confirmes que tu n'es pas en pause assez longue pour déclencher la mise en veille ?


----------



## kakao (11 Août 2013)

Oui je confirme bien sur. Je suis en train de taper du texte ou de surfer et soudain ecran noir. C'est assez déconcertant et déplaisant même si ça ne dure que 3 secondes


----------



## kevin85000 (11 Août 2013)

SAV ton mac est neuf, tu peux appeler l'apple care pour avoir des conseils pendant 90jours


----------



## InfoYANN (15 Août 2013)

Aucun soucis pour ma part non plus...

Peut-être le Wifi AC qui n'est pas non plus du réel AC je trouve en testant sur du 300M. Je prends que 7M en DL alors qu'en ethernet, je tourne à beaucoup plus...

Et pour la mise en veille, rien vu de ça non plus.


----------



## Neozaphode (16 Août 2013)

Quel bijoux cet ordinateur franchement. L'autonomie est vraiment impressionnante, même avec le i7!

Je n'ai aucun soucis de Wifi de mon côté. Par contre il m'a fait une veille en plein traitement de texte. C'est étrange au début  . Mais il me l'a fait qu'une fois.

Sinon niveau silence...quel silence! On a l'impression que rien de tourne à l'intérieur! Comparé à mon précédent xps13, le jour et la nuit.

Bref, mon mac, je l'aime :love:


----------



## MilesTEG (16 Août 2013)

Salut, 
je suis aussi ssuper content de mon MBA 13' 
Pas de soucis de wifi.

J'ai droit, par contre, de temps en temps, quand je sors le mba de veille, à un retour en veille après une seconde.
C'est vraiment étrange car ça ne le fait que de temps à autre...


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Août 2013)

Neozaphode a dit:


> .....
> 
> Sinon niveau silence...quel silence! On a l'impression que rien de tourne à l'intérieur! .......:love:



C'est bien vu çà, car en réalité: rien ne tourne...Sauf les ventilos quand c'est nécessaire !


----------



## K-Ryll (18 Août 2013)

Saut la famille

Je suis nouveau possesseur de MBA 13.
Je traine mes grolles depuis 15 ans sur PC et maintenant que j'ai mon MBA, je me sens comme un myope à qui on fille une paire de lunette. Par contre suis-je devenu sourd ??
Mon ordi ne fait plus de bruit (ahahahaha). Quel bonheur.


----------



## kevin85000 (18 Août 2013)

Ah oui ça change d'un pc j'avoue ça fait bizarre, j'ai entendu le ventilateur seulement en jeu ou en encodage vidéo et encore ça reste correct.
Bienvenue


----------



## gontran77 (30 Août 2013)

Idem, j'ai régulièrement un écran noir sur mon MBA 2013 acheté il y a une semaine seulement.
C'est extrêmement désagréable, notamment car ça arrive quasi tous les jours.

Je vais le ramener pour échange à la FNAC, mais je ne suis pas confiant du tout sur le fait que le nouveau ne fera pas pareil


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Août 2013)

gontran77 a dit:


> Idem, j'ai régulièrement un écran noir sur mon MBA 2013 acheté il y a une semaine seulement.
> C'est extrêmement désagréable, notamment car ça arrive quasi tous les jours.
> 
> Je vais le ramener pour échange à la FNAC, mais je ne suis pas confiant du tout sur le fait que le nouveau ne fera pas pareil



A part kakao personne d'autre ne s'en plaint; tu peux donc imaginer que la probabilité est assez faible.
Fais jouer le SAV sans tarder.


----------



## MilesTEG (31 Août 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A part kakao personne d'autre ne s'en plaint; tu peux donc imaginer que la probabilité est assez faible.
> Fais jouer le SAV sans tarder.



J'avoue que ces écrans noirs en sortie de veille sont de plus en plus fréquent sur mon MBA...

Va falloir que je contacte le sav d'apple...
Mais la rentrée arrive et j'ai besoin de mon mac la semaine prochaine...


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Je rejoins la famille dans 4 jours, si j'ai du bol qu'il soit livré à temps.
(et pas comme sur la page de suivi, qui me dit 11 septembre.)

J'étais sur MBPro 15" de 2008, jusqu'en 2010.
Et là, ça va faire 3 ans que je meurs de me racheter un macbook !

Vivement la semaine prochaine.
(je prie pour que tous les problèmes que je lis, par ci par là, ne me touchent pas !!!!!  et je touche du bois, et tout ce que vous voulez.  si ça peut aider)


----------



## ikeke (31 Août 2013)

Hello.
MBA reçu il y a trois jours et depuis ce n'est que du bonheur. C'est une machine fabuleuse. Aucun de souci d'écran ou de Wifi comme certains ont pu en avoir, bref une machine de rêve.
J'ai donc rejoint le club des possesseurs de MBA 13 de la plus belle façon qui soit. Je sens qu'entre mon MBA et moi ça va être une très longue histoire d&#8217;amour


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Tu me mets l'eau à la bouche.   (Le même ikeke qui a un Syno?)


----------



## ikeke (1 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> (Le même ikeke qui a un Syno?)



Absolument. 
Le couple MBA - Syno fonctionne très bien d'ailleurs. Pas encore eu le temps de la remettre en place mais demain, je remet la gestion de TimeMachine sur le Syno pour sauvegarder le MBA.


----------



## thierry37 (1 Septembre 2013)

;-)  (Je fréquentais peu le forum macg)  Tu vas faire tes TM en wifi?


----------



## ikeke (1 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> ;-)  (Je fréquentais peu le forum macg)  Tu vas faire tes TM en wifi?


Oui la première en filaire et les suivantes en Wifi.
En général les modifications ne seront pas trop importantes donc ça devrait passer sans souci.


----------



## MilesTEG (1 Septembre 2013)

Salut,
Je me suis acheté un disque dur externe en usb3 pour faire mes sauvegardes TimeMachine et pour pouvoir stocker des vidéos/jeux dessus (2 partitions de 500Go).
J'ai donc mon TimeMachine configuré pour sauvegarder sur ce DD externe.

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire aussi des sauvegardes TimeMachine sur mon NS Synology ? (en plus de celles faites sur le DD Externe)


----------



## corsica06 (1 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous explique mon dilem :

Je travaille à mon compte avec ma femme et nous avons 2 Imac.
Mon Imac est un 27" I5 / 2,7 GHz avec 12Go de DDR3

Actuellement, nous utilisons un EEEPC ASUS (Windows) pour les déplacements et j'en ai marre 

Comme je dois prendre un ordinateur pour ma fille, j'aimerais lui donner mon Imac 27".
Et prendre un MBA 13" I7 avec 8 Go pour les déplacement, couplé à un display 27" Thunderbolt avec DD USB3 externe pour travailler à mon bureau (domicile  )

Sachant que je ne fais que de la bureautique / Internet / Films et un peu de retouche photo, j'aimerais savoir si la puissance sera suffisante une fois le MBA branché sur le display 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## thierry37 (1 Septembre 2013)

Miles, si tu es sous Mountain Lion, aucun problème pour faire tes TM sur plusieurs disques. Juste à les ajouter dans les préférences.


----------



## MilesTEG (2 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Miles, si tu es sous Mountain Lion, aucun problème pour faire tes TM sur plusieurs disques. Juste à les ajouter dans les préférences.


Ok, nickel, merci 
Je vais regarder ça ce soir.
Je suppose qu'il faudra faire une sauvegarde complète sur le NAS via ethernet ?


----------



## corsica06 (2 Septembre 2013)

Désolé, je crois que je vais ouvrir un sujet pour ma question 

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à supprimer le message


----------



## thierry37 (2 Septembre 2013)

Pas grave... on ira lire ton autre topic pour te répondre. ;-)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbook-air-avec-ecran-27-thunderbolt-1228977.html

J'ai failli hier, mais j'étais sur iPhone, pas facile.


----------



## _jeromine (6 Septembre 2013)

bientôt dans le club 
réception la semaine prochaine normalement ... mon tout premier mac


----------



## Srad57 (6 Septembre 2013)

Moi aussi c'est mon tout premier et c'est fantastique. Une rapidité et une autonomie à couper le souffle.

Sinon je ne suis pas trop dépayé étant donné que j'utilise depuis longtemps ipad et iphone


----------



## thierry37 (6 Septembre 2013)

J'ai reçu le mien depuis midi !! Trop content.

Productivité 0 cet après midi.
Faut pas que mon boss me voit.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien depuis midi !! Trop content.
> 
> Productivité 0 cet après midi.
> Faut pas que mon boss me voit.


----------



## ikeke (6 Septembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien depuis midi !! Trop content.
> 
> Productivité 0 cet après midi.
> Faut pas que mon boss me voit.



MDR. Ah ben c'est du propre 
Amuse toi bien avec ton joujou Thierry


----------



## thierry37 (9 Septembre 2013)

J'ai pas beaucoup dormi ce week end.
(Bah vi, en journée, difficile de rester scotché à mon nouveau jouet, avec femme et mon ptit de 3ans . Mais bon, elle m'a quand même laissé un peu en paix, donc merci ma chérie.)

Rô la la.. la claque ce MBA !
J'ai découvert l'utilisation d'un SSD depuis novembre dernier et je le recommande à tous mes proches depuis. C'est sur un fixe, donc c'est pas comme l'iPad qu'on utilise 5 min de temps en temps. ça démarre vite, mais après c'est juste "rapide".

Là, c'est fulgurant de vitesse !
Je l'ouvre, il est déjà opérationel ! On peut même pas dire qu'il met 1 seconde à sortir de veille, c'est plus rapide.
Comme l'iPad, il va falloir que je me rappelle à l'éteindre de temps en temps.

La batterie de folie aussi !
J'ai voulu lui faire un premier cycle, bah il n'a rendu l'âme que dimanche soir.
(utilisé vendredi après midi, soir, samedi après midi et nuit, dimanche matin et dimanche soir)
J'ai surement pas tenu les 12h vu que j'étais en wifi à mort, en transfert de mes fichiers, etc. Mais c'était long pour en venir à bout !


Tiens, pendant que je suis avec les possesseurs de MBA 13.
Vous avez remarqué que la coque du bas est un peu flexible ?
J'ai ouvert un sujet ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/coque-du-bas-flexible-et-leger-bruit-normal-1229335.html
Je suis preneur de vos retour d'expérience.
Merci !


Evidemment, je l'ai laissé à la maison, sinon ça serait aussi productivité 0 au boulot pour ce lundi !
Ah, si seulement on me laissait bosser sur ma propre machine !  *rêve....*
(mais pas possible, car les disques réseaux, config Outlook, les droits d'accès, etc... que sur PC du boulot... zut.)


----------



## Vmul (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ben je vais aussi apporter ma contribution...
J'ai acheté mon MBA y'a un peu mois d'un mois. J'ai pris la plus grosse config possible, ben cette machine est vraie tuerie, on attend jamais. Même quant iTunes plante (ca m'arrive) le reste de la machine est totalement fonctionnelle!! Fini le ballon de plage qui tourne pendant des heures...

Sinon je sais pas si c'est le lieu mais j'ai ma musique sur DD externe sur mon mac mini, est il possible et/ou souhaitable de branche le DD sur une time capsule pour éviter les veilles intempestive, sans risque de crash ou de perte de données?


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Dites, les heureux possesseurs,
Si vous êtes passé à Mavericks, est ce que vous avez une baisse d'autonomie ?
Si oui (ou non), allez donc ajouter un mot sur le topic en question.
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbook-air-2013-baisse-d-autonomie-maverick-1232248.html
ça pourrait aider ceux (comme moi) qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas.
Merci

2 mois apèrs mon achat, je confirme que ce MBA 2013 est une tuerie !
J'aimerai que ça continue, en passant à Mavericks.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Revenant d'un Macbook unibody, j'aurais au niveau des griefs qu'à lui reprocher son trackpad assez bruyant. Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas également sur un Macbook pro mais je trouve ce bruit assez désagréable surtout en soirée.


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Snoopy, je ne sais pas si tu le sais, mais tu peux aussi activer dans les préférences du trackpad le clic juste en touchant d'un doigt le trackpad, ce qui évite d'avoir à cliquer et à entendre ce bruit. Au début c'est peu déroutant d'avoir juste à toucher le trackpad, mais on s'y fait très vite.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

C'est marrant mais c'est le premier truc que j'active sur un macbook. (mon macbook pro 2008 et ce MBA 2013)

Je suis sur mac que depuis 2007 mais ça m'a toujours fait sourir de voir mon pote, mac-user de père en fils, qui ne peut pas supporter le "tap pour cliquer". 
Lui, il est à 100% pour le clic bien fort en appuyant. Et pour le clic droit en appuyant Cmd avec l'autre main. (alors que je peux pas me passer d'un tap à 2 doigts.)


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lean Jinx : ahhhh comme je suis bête. merci beaucoup.
Faut dire aussi que je ne suis pas allé dans les préférences du système. Je viens de l'activer et c'est tout simplement parfait. Et moi qui pensait me prendre une souris dans les mois à venir (peut être que je la prendrai mais plus pour travailler sur photoshop  ou imovie).

C'est beaucoup plus silencieux maintenant et beaucoup plus agréable à ne pas entendre ce petit clique métallique. Je précise que celui-ci ne m'a jamais dérangé sur mon Macbook alors que là sur le Air, je trouvais que si. 

Pour venir étailler un peu le fil de cette discussion voici un bref avis sur le macbook air 2013 (ma configuration est celle d'un 1.3 Ghz, 8go et 128 SSD). 

Tout d'abord sur l'objet en lui même. Il est tout juste magnifique. Il est d'un doux au touché qui pourrait faire tomber amoureux les moins tactiles d'entre nous. Point important qui m'a fait pencher sur le macbook air au lieu du Pro c'est sa finesse. En effet, j'apprécie beaucoup d'avoir un clavier à la hauteur de mes poignée. C'est très agréable au quotidien. L'écran est aussi très bon mais je pense qu'avec un rétina ça serait l'ordinateur parfait pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance. 

Au niveau du software, l'ordinateur est très véloce. Tout s'ouvre en un clin d'oeil (me reste à voir avec photoshop mais les tests ont montré que c'était du même "calibre") et jongler avec les différentes applications (grâce notamment aux raccourcis du Trackpad) est un vrai plaisir.


----------



## corsica06 (4 Novembre 2013)

+1 pour le click en touchant 

Quand j'ai eu le MBA (que j'adore :love: ), j'ai pris aussi un "Apple Magic Trackpad" et c'est le premier réglage que j'ai mis


----------



## mccawley2012 (2 Décembre 2013)

En 2008, en juillet, et même le 18 très exactement, je patientais chez Orange afin d'acquérir mon premier iphone. 

Apple, je connaissais de nom, je connaissais de réputation ( surtout dans le domaine pro ) et je connaissais de prix. 

Aujourd'hui, voici quelques jours que j'ai reçu mon premier mac. 

J'ai eu l'occasion de tester le macbook pro 13", le même en mode retina, l'imac 21", et mon choix du macbook air à été décisive sur l'ultra portabilité du air combiné à sa puissance imparable. 

Photo, vidéo, jeux ( oui ce n'est pas une machine pour jouer, mais je joue et même très bien dessus. ) tout y passent, et même très bien. 

Les deux seuls points noir pour moi ( un détail ) : le ventilateur bruyant, et quand ça chauffe, ben ça chauffe sévère ! Peut être un défaut de la machine, mais j'ai vu sur le net que c'était commun sur les macbook air. Après, ça dépend de l'utilisation hein ^^

Mais en tout cas, voilà une superbe machine dont je suis extrêmement content !!!


----------



## thierry37 (3 Décembre 2013)

mccawley2012 a dit:


> Les deux seuls points noir pour moi ( un détail ) : le ventilateur bruyant, et quand ça chauffe, ben ça chauffe sévère ! Peut être un défaut de la machine, mais j'ai vu sur le net que c'était commun sur les macbook air. Après, ça dépend de l'utilisation hein ^^
> !



ça chauffe quand tu fais quoi ?
Est ce que c'est un i7 ?

3 mois, et je n'ai encore jamais entendu les ventilos du mien. Mais je n'ai jamais eu à pousser le CPU dans mes usages, jusque là.


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Décembre 2013)

bé c'est un core i7, et ça chauffe d'un coup quand je lance world of warcraft par exemple. Le jeux se lance, et le ventilo se lance quelques minutes ( genre 3 voir 4 minutes ) et se met réellement à fond les turbines au bout de 10 minutes et deviens très chaud.. 

Alors que le ventilateur se lance, je comprend, mais c'est le bruit qu'il fait qui est un peu dérangeant ^^'

Alors comme j'ai mis un mois quasi pour le recevoir ( vu la configuration de la machine, il est parti direct de chine ) donc j'attend un peu avant d'appeler Apple.. ^^ encore une semaine juste une petite semaine ^^


----------



## thierry37 (3 Décembre 2013)

ça m'étonne que WoW fasse autant chauffer le processeur, mais c'est surement possible. Tu n'as rien d'autre qui tourne en même temps et qui consommerait du CPU ?

Sinon, pour le bruit, c'est "normal", vu qu'ils sont tout petits tout fins, et qu'il faut brasser un max pour refroidir. Donc ça tourne à mort et ça casse les oreilles. Y'a rien à faire.
Sauf à ne pas jouer.


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Décembre 2013)

Oui j'y avais pensé à ne pas jouer, mais ma machine m'en donne la possibilité alors... ^^

Et pour répondre à ta question, non, aucun programme ne tourne en même temps..


----------



## Srad57 (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Tous les jeux sur le Air font monter la température donc les ventilos tournent
Même le jeu d échec incorporé à osx fait tourner les ventilos au bout de quelques minutes

Sinon Thierry t inquiétés pas moi aussi je n ai pas encore osé mettre Mavericks sur le ssd. Il est toujours installé sur la clé USB


----------



## stefade (4 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous 

Voila depuis mon dernier achat datant de 2009 ( imac 24") je me suis enfin décider à me prendre un MAB 13 (config de base avec 8 go) .

Première impressio: léger , rapide à démarrer , écran qui me convient parfaitement.

Mon usage sera bureautique,internet , un peu de developpement , tout je ne regrette pas mon nouvel achat.

Par contre petite question , il m'a été livré avec Mountain Lion ( maj depuis en 10.8.5 ) et non pas Mavericks , est-ce normal ?

J'ai migré mon imac sous Mavericks et j'ai pas vraiment envie de faire pareil avec mon MBA. Que me conseillez vous de faire ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## mccawley2012 (4 Décembre 2013)

Alors le fait que le macbook air était sous mountain lion, c'est peut être qu'il restais des stocks de macbook air 8Giga  ou tu la acheté, configuré sous ML.. 
Après, passé de ML à MAVERICK, je pourrais pas donner mon avis, n'ayant connu que ce dernier ^^ mais j'avais testé ML sur un imac, et ( sur le peu que j'ai pu voir ) je trouve pas beaucoup de changement.. Mais je suis nouveau sur Mac OX.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Décembre 2013)

Réponse courte : tu as de la chance, garde ML jusqu'à 10.9.2 ou 3


----------



## mccawley2012 (5 Décembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Réponse courte : tu as de la chance, garde ML jusqu'à 10.9.2 ou 3



En trois phrase ( pour ne pas polluer un fil de discussion par un hors sujet ) c'est quoi la grande différence entre ML et Maverick ? Ou alors pourquoi le déconseille tu ? Par rapport à certains bugs ?


----------



## thierry37 (5 Décembre 2013)

J'avais pas un clavier d'ordi pour écrire long.

Les utilisateurs prudents ne sautent pas sur les mises à jour OSX.
On évite les problèmes en général.

Il suffit de lire sur les news de macG, ou sur le forum. Certains ne sont pas contents de la baisse d'autonomie. D'autres c'est Gmail sur le Mail. D'autres des bugs, etc.

En gros (et c'est juste mon avis perso), si on n'a pas besoin d'un super fonctionnalité de la nouvelle version, il vaut mieux attendre un peu.
Pas le faire en plusieurs phases, mais juste attendre la 10.9.2 qui aura corrigé plein de petits problèmes.

je disais que tu as de la chance d'avoir ML d'origine, car ça te permet de le garder. (et même de faire une clé USB d'installation de ML, si un jour tu n'aimes pas Mavericks)

Ceux qui reçoivent direct avec Mavericks, bah, ils n'ont aucun choix.

(Par contre, faut pas se leurrer. On est quasi obligé de suivre l'évolution dictée par Apple. Par exemple, ton prochain Mac sera obligatoirement avec Mavericks, dont aucun choix de revenir en arrière.
Seul certains gardent un ancien OSX, parce qu'ils ont impérativement besoin d'une fonction qui a disparue, ou d'un logiciel qui n'est plus compatible avec le nouvel OS.
Mais là, c'est en général les vieux de la veille.   )


----------



## deudeuche10 (22 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous !
Heureux Possesseur d'un Macbook air 13" Haswell depuis lundi, et macuser comblé depuis lors 
Un 256Go de base, suffisant pour faire de la bureautique, du Lightroom (principalement en Jpeg) et même un peu de Photoshop.

Franchement je ne suis pas déçu: c'est mon premier Macbook air, mon premier écran mat et mon premier SSD. Em prime, j'ai la chance qu'il soit livré avec Mountain Lion. Je suis content de ne pas avoir à essuyer les plâtres de Mavericks et je vais probablement un peu attendre avant de le télécharger.

Juste une question : quand vous vous servez vôtre ordinateur en usage "fixe", vous le laissez branché en permanence, ou vous lui faites faire des cycles de complets recharge-décharge ?
J'ai l'impression que les deux méthodes ont leurs adeptes, mais que personne ne sait vraiment comment gérer cela au mieux...


----------



## fousfous (22 Décembre 2013)

Bah normalement quand il est branché le mac est alimenté uniquement via le secteur.
Et tu sais Mavericks n'est pas bugué, il n'y a aucuns problèmes avec. Tu gagneras même pas mal en autonomie et en réactivité.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

deudeuche10 a dit:


> Juste une question : quand vous vous servez vôtre ordinateur en usage "fixe", vous le laissez branché en permanence, ou vous lui faites faire des cycles de complets recharge-décharge ?


Tu peux laisser l'ordi branché sans souci.





fousfous a dit:


> Et tu sais Mavericks n'est pas bugué, il n'y a aucuns problèmes avec.


Largement discutable (mais pas ici) comme on peut le voir sur le long fil Mavericks


----------



## fousfous (22 Décembre 2013)

Faut dire que ça se plaint pour tout et n'importe quoi aussi. Alors qu'en fait il n'y a aucuns vrai problèmes.


----------



## Slide (23 Décembre 2013)

Depuis le temps que j'en rêve, j'ai enfin acheté un macbook air 13 de base.
Je viens du monde PC, pas evident au début (cela ne fait 2j).
Par contre impossible de mettre en relation mon iPhone & ipad en bluetooth avec ce macbook, normal ou pas ? il me demande de connecter au réseau, je clic et il me me marque que le réseau n'est pas dispo, je l'active ou ?
Merci d'avance et bonnes fêtes a tous


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Décembre 2013)

Pourquoi veux tu mettre ton iphone et ipad en relation bluetooth avec ton MBA ?
Si, par contre, tu veux  mutualiser/partager tes emails, contacts, rappels, notes, signets safari...entre ton iphone, ton iPad et ton MBA ce sera dans les "Préférences > icloud" de ton MBA que tu pourra valider individuellement ces possibilités... Pour ce qui concerne le MBA.


----------



## emy648 (23 Décembre 2013)

Ca faisait un moment que j'en rêvais, et Père Noël est passé un peu un avance cette année: un magnifique Macbook Air 13" sous le sapin!  Mon fidèle Makbook Unibody de 2008 se sent un peu délaissé du coup...  En tout cas, je ne regrette vraiment pas d'avoir switché il y a quelques années. Je me souviens de l'époque PC ou je changeais de portables environ tous les 2 ans tellement ils devenaient obsolète ou subissaient des problèmes de batteries!! ici, la nécessité de changer ne se justifiait pas vraiment! Mais je suis néanmoins ravie de ce cadeau, il est juste sublime, et il est vrai qu'au niveau rapidité, ça se ressent clairement!


----------



## Srad57 (24 Décembre 2013)

Félicitations 
Il ne reste plus qu à mettre à jour ta signature
Joyeux Noël


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

après avoir fait plaisir à la famille, je compte m'offrir un "petit" cadeaux pour Noël et j'ai donc craqué pour le Macbook Air 13'' ! 

J'ai pris le temps de surfer sur la toile pour me faire un avis, je l'ai vu aussi en vrai ( si si  ) et les messages que j'ai pus lire ici m'ont confortés dans mon choix. Côté sous-sous je ne peux pas me permettre de prendre autre chose que "l'entrée de gamme" : i5/4Go/128 SSD , mais bon au vu des retours que j'ai eu je m'inquiète pas trop.

C'est donc mon tout premier mac, je passe de l'autre côté, ça fait bizarre


----------



## oxygo (3 Janvier 2014)

Bon achat


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (4 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai pas encore fait la commande. Un point m'inquiète, je viens de voir un problème, apparemment récurant sur le MBair 13' : l'écran de veille qui ne repart pas. Certains dises qu'ils sont obligé de rallumer le mac à chaque fois. Retours de personne ayant fait des achats récents. Je doit dire que ça refroidit.


----------



## oxygo (4 Janvier 2014)

Pas eu ce problème sur le miens mais c'est le genre de bug qui se corrige via une mise à jour de toute façon. 

Si tu commandes sur l'Apple Store et que tu reçois un produit défectueux tu as 14 jours pour réclamer un échange standard gratuitement. 

Te voila rassuré ?


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (4 Janvier 2014)

mouai, merci pour ton message


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2014)

JeanMoonfleet a dit:


> .... Un point m'inquiète, je viens de voir un problème, *apparemment récurant* sur le MBair 13' : l'écran de veille qui ne repart pas......



Te voilà devenu statisticien ! et donc tu décides que quelques cas font récurrence ! 
Comme te l'explique oxygo: où est le risque ?


----------



## wamyepa (4 Janvier 2014)

Pour te rassurer sur le mien non plus aucun soucis pour sortir de l'écran de veille


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (6 Janvier 2014)

Bon bon tant mieux, j'attends d'encaisser un chèque et puis ensuite: zouuu direction Boulanger ! Il est vendu à 970 euros frais de port offert, le moins chère que j'ai trouvé


----------



## oxygo (6 Janvier 2014)

En version reconditionné à 929

MacBook Air 13,3 pouces reconditionné avec processeur bic?ur Intel Core i5 à 1,3 GHz - Apple Store (France)


----------



## CyberPhilou (11 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir

c'est mon premier post ici
je viens de switcher et je me suis pris un MBA 13,3 core i7  8go 512go ssd
il doit m&#8217;être livré très bientôt
je vous en dirais plus des la réception de la bête

@+
Phil


----------



## oxygo (11 Janvier 2014)

Sacré configuration ! Le top


----------



## CyberPhilou (11 Janvier 2014)

Au prix que je le touche fallait pas s'en priver
HT c'est mieux

@+
Phil


----------



## BooBoo (13 Janvier 2014)

Je vous rejoint également dans quelques jours.
J'ai passé commande le 18/12 avec l'offre de financement à 0%.
Sofinco a mis 20 jours a valider le dossier, je n'y croyais plus, mais c'est fait !

je vais devenir propriétaire d'un MBA 2013 13" full options (i7 / 8Go / 512Go) pour remplacer le MB C2D de 2008 (il était temps...).

Je connais par coeurs ses caractéristiques, mais je ne me lasse pas de lire et relive les review des différents sites.

Je n'ai pas encore touché un ssd, je crois que ca va faire bizarre (surtout quand je vais retourner sur le PC du boulot qui est cencé être un PC de dev).


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2014)

@ BooBoo:
Bienvenue dans le monde des nouveaux MBA Apple !
Tu l'as commandé "Full Options" tu ne seras pas déçu !
A bientôt pour un retour d'expérience.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (14 Janvier 2014)

Je vous reviens car je me pose des questions sur ma batterie. 
En effet, mon Macbook air acheté il y a tout juste un mois m'indique entre 6h et 8h d'autonomie.
Ce qui est vraiment très très peu je trouve.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2014)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> En effet, mon Macbook air acheté il y a tout juste un mois m'indique entre 6h et 8h d'autonomie.


L'indication sous Mavericks semble un peu fantaisiste.

Tient-il bien les 6/8 h annoncées, voire plus, selon les usages et selon ce qui est activé (Wifi, bluetooth, luminosité écran, etc.) ?


----------



## MilesTEG (14 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'indication sous Mavericks semble un peu fantaisiste.
> 
> Tient-il bien les 6/8 h annoncées, voire plus, selon les usages et selon ce qui est activé (Wifi, bluetooth, luminosité écran, etc.) ?



Ca doit dépendre de ce que tu fais, et comme tu as un mac tout neuf, la batterie n'a peut être pas encore eu le temps de se calibrer vis a vis de ton utilisation.
Là mon mac a
il est en ce moment à 86% restant, et ça me tiendra encore 9h05 d'après le mac (avec Safari d'ouvert avec pas mal d'onglet, l'adaptateur usb<->ethernet branché pour le réseau, le wifi activé, un doc word 2011 ouvert, et AirMail beta ouvert.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (14 Janvier 2014)

merci pour vos deux réponses.

Les 6 h il doit les tenir mais guère plus.

Là avec safari ouvert et rien d'autre et avec 90% de batterie, il m'affiche 5h40 ce que je trouve assez léger. Bizarre pour la batterie je lui ai fait pourtant deux "calibrations".


----------



## MilesTEG (14 Janvier 2014)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> merci pour vos deux réponses.
> 
> Les 6 h il doit les tenir mais guère plus.
> 
> Là avec safari ouvert et rien d'autre et avec 90% de batterie, il m'affiche 5h40 ce que je trouve assez léger. Bizarre pour la batterie je lui ai fait pourtant deux "calibrations".


regarde ce que t'indique Battery Health (ou Coconut Battery)


----------



## fousfous (14 Janvier 2014)

Ou simplement en cliquant sur la batterie dans la barre des tache pour voir ce qui consomme.
Et tu fais quoi avec? Parce qu'il est normal de ne pas longtemps si tu sollicites beaucoup le processeur (jeu, modifications d'images, vidéos ou même compilation).


----------



## Snoopy06000 (15 Janvier 2014)

toutes les indications de batterie données le sont avec uniquement safari qui tourne.

là  4h38 avec 69%


----------



## fousfous (15 Janvier 2014)

Il n'y a pas d'indexation spotlight? C'est quand la derniere fois qu'il a été éteint?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (15 Janvier 2014)

fousfous a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'indexation spotlight? C'est quand la derniere fois qu'il a été éteint?



non aucune et la dernière fois c'était hier soir.


----------



## BooBoo (23 Janvier 2014)

Voila, j'ai reçu hier mon MBA 13" full option.
C'est ma femme qui l'a déballé (sans le démarrer) hier avant que j'arrive. Elle en revenait pas de la finesse du truc.

J'ai transféré les données du macbook 2008 (350Go) cette nuit avec l'outil de migration d'Apple.

Et ce matin, je le retrouve avec toutes les comptes utilisateurs, programmes et toutti quanti.
un vrai bonheur cet outil de migration.

J'ai juste testé l'ouverture de quelques soft (Aperture, iPhoto, ...) et c'est magique !
Alors que le MB prenait des secondes (voir des minutes), c'est presque instantanée (et en silence !)

Ma femme va l'adorer, elle qui ouvre et créer 50 documents pages en même temps tout en navigant sur internet et en écoutant de la musique.
Il faut juste qu'elle me laisse jouer un peu avec !


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (24 Janvier 2014)

Aaaa la chance "full option", moi je viens tout juste de commander (ENFIN!) la version de base, mais ont m'a dit que c'était déjà pas mal, donc très impatient de le recevoir. C'est marrant le nombre d'étudiant avec un mac pendant les cours ( + moi )


----------



## fousfous (24 Janvier 2014)

Dans ma fac de science je suis l'un des rare de ma promo a avoir un Mac, surtout qu'on n'utilise pas d'ordinateur pendant les cours.
Mais elle est spécial ma fac aussi, les informaticiens n'ont pas le droit de dépanner les Mac (remarque que c'est pas un problème contrairement aux PC) et le prof d'info a légèrement oublié l'existence des Mac (alors que c'est du genre à utiliser linux avec le terminal, donc la même chose que sur un Mac).


----------



## matacao (27 Janvier 2014)

Très content de mon nouveau macbook air mid 2013 13" /512go de SSD /8 go de ram /intel core i7, un bonheur.^^


----------



## oxygo (27 Janvier 2014)

JeanMoonfleet a dit:


> Aaaa la chance "full option", moi je viens tout juste de commander (ENFIN!) la version de base, mais ont m'a dit que c'était déjà pas mal, donc très impatient de le recevoir. C'est marrant le nombre d'étudiant avec un mac pendant les cours ( + moi )



Il faut dire que quand ça commence à se battre pour avoir la seule prise de courant il vaut mieux avoir un Macbook  Avec les 12H d'autonomie du Air je me marrais dans mon coin ^^


----------



## JeanMoonfleet (28 Janvier 2014)

Punaise mais c'est vrai en plus ! tout ceux qui on des mac sont tranquilles, et certains qui ont des pc sont obligés de se mettre à chaque fois à coté d'une prise (pas ceux qui rechargent à bloc le matin). Hier ya meme une élève pour mieux voir  l'écran du vidéo proj s'est mis de l'autre côté de la classe pour choper l'autre prise   hihi ...alala je rie mais c'est pas bien de ce moquer comme ça :rateau:


----------



## skystef (13 Avril 2014)

Chic, un club 

Après être passé du Mac Mini à l'iMac puis de nouveau au Mac Mini, je cherchai une machine performante que je pouvais balader du salon pour surfer ou écouter de la musique tranquillement au bureau pour travailler.

J'ai donc fait le choix du MBA 13 pouces et :love:

J'ai prix le modèle de base avec 128Go de SSD et 4Go de Ram sur le Refurb.

Performant, silencieux, léger.... Connecté à un écran externe il devient aussi puissant et agréable que les iMac gonflés à 8Go avec leur Core I5 récent présents sur mon lieu de travail. Merci le SSD. 
J'ai déporté mes librairies iPhoto et iMovie sur un vieux disque externe en USB 2 et c'est plus fluide que quand je les avais sur le disque interne du Mac Mini!!!

Seules ombres au tableau, le prix pour avoir 8Go de ram et surtout un SSD de 256Go lors de l'achat! Je dois du coup faire gaffe à la quantité d'espace disque dispo et lire certains jeux sur un disque externe USB3 (et ça va quand même très vite!!).

On ne peut pas tout avoir à moins d'être fortuné, comme d'habitude chez Apple


----------



## fabi2000 (13 Avril 2014)

Je suis entré dans le monde Apple en août dernier avec un MBA 13 de base avec 8Go de RAM.  J'avais toujours été pciste jusque là.  Mais je ne regrette aucunement ce choix. Enchanté, je suis.  Machine très fluide système impeccable et trackpad parfait.  En plus, une autonomie énorme. 
A tel point que je vais mettre en vente ma tour PC et économiser pour un imac.  
Obligé de travailler toute la journée sur un PC, je suis heureux le soir quand je peux retrouver mon Mac.

Si de futurs switchers hésitent encore, ne réfléchissez plus, foncez !


----------



## Snoopy06000 (13 Avril 2014)

un petit message pour rassurer les nouveaux possesseurs de macbook air. 
Aujourd'hui avec 88% j'ai comme estimation 10h00.
Donc faut pas s'inquiéter


----------



## dgilzz (13 Avril 2014)

Sympa le club, j'en suis à mon 3ème MBA 13'.
Le premier c'était en 2009, pour changer mon vieil IBM sous linux et suite au passage de mon épouse sur MBP 17' qui m'a donné envie de switcher 
Donc après 20ans+ de PC je suis passé au MBA il y a 5 ans, et je ne reviendrai pas dessus : je peux faire la même chose avec cet unix, sans me prendre trop la tronche par manque de temps car paternité oblige... 

Aujourd'hui j'ai un MBA 13' Haswell, acheté sur le refurb pour env. 900 : c'est une machine géniale !
1er avantage : L'autonomie entre 10 et 14 heures selon les usages, en projection PPT en switchant avec un autre soft pour faire des démos, je pars pour la journée sans chargeur sans aucun problème et j'ai encore entre 3 et 4 heures d'autonomie en fin de journée vers 18h.
2ème avantage : la légéreté, il passe partout, j'ai choisi un Be.ez 100976 LE reporter comme sac bandoulière pour des formations par exemple, quand je ne glisse pas simplement mon MBA dans une serviette en cuir pour les rdv client plus commerciaux
3ème avantage : il est largement suffisant pour bosser au quotidien, écriture de présentation, texte, gros fichiers excel, wifi performant, etc., parfaitement silnecieux et fiable pour le trimbaler et prendre des notes sans perturber une réunion
4ème avantage : son coût estimé sur 2 ans est d'environ 400 vu que je le revendrai dans les 500 quand la garantie aura expiré au bout de 2 ans
5ème avantage : le support technique du génius bar, jamais de pbm de SAV qui ne soit dépanné en plus de 2 ou 3 jours ouvrés.

1er inconvénient : ce put1n de bug de sortie de veille, l'ordi ne sort pas de veille de temps à autre et je doit forcer le reboot au clavier, le MBA rétina 15' de mon épouse à le même pbm, ça vient de mavericks
2ème inconvénient : ses capacités sont limitées pour le jeu ou le traitement vidéo, je fais de l'encodage uniquement sur mon mac mini server, le MBA est trop léger : il chauffe vite et râle rapidement si je veux faire autre chose en même temps
3ème inconvénient : manque de connectivité, j'ai du chopper des adaptateurs HDMI et VGA pour les présentations, c'est le prix à payer pour le poids et la finesse.

En résumé : une excellente machine, l'ultra portable dont j'ai rêvé pendant 10 ans, mais ses performances restent limitées, même si son rapport coût final/performance est suffisant, et que sa configuration me permet d'avoir en permanence mon ordi sous la main pour bosser.


----------



## sdick (14 Avril 2014)

De mon côté la découverte du MacBook Air 13" date de décembre 2013 et le but était de trouver une alternative au portable Dell fourni par ma boîte, plus légère (env 3Kg pour le Dell avec son chargeur) et plus autonome (environ 2h30 pour le Dell). Je me déplace beaucoup et tout ce matos c'est encombrant et mauvais pour le dos, sans parler des 2 minutes nécessaires pour le démarrer et ouvrir le PowerPoint à présenter au client... 

Bref, je me suis offert un MBA 13", 8Gb RAM, 1Tb disque, que j'ai d'abord essayé d'utiliser sous OSX uniquement, ce qui n'a pas été super concluant pour mes besoins pro: impossible de coupler les contacts iCloud avec le pack Office pour Mac, Mail pas assez complet pour remplacer Outlook, et d'une façon générale toute une série de petits pb d'intégration avec mon environnement de travail professionnel basé sur Windows. 


Du coup j'ai changé de stratégie et je me suis installé Windows avec Bootcamp: tous mes pb de compatibilité avec mon environnement pro sont réglés et je peux savourer les presque 2Kg gagnés par rapport au Dell, l'autonomie d'environ 6-7h en usage bureautique sous Windows, et un temps de boot + démarrage session de quelques secondes seulement! Franchement, cette machine est géniale et pour m'être pas mal renseigné avant d'acheter un MBA, pas un ultrabook Windows ne lui arrive à la cheville côté qualité de fabrication et autonomie.


Et enfin, parce que Mac OSX reste tout de même le choix du cur, le double boot me permet d'y revenir pour mon utilisation perso à la maison ou en vacances... en gagnant au moins 1 à 2h d'autonomie au passage 


En résumé: aucun regret, c'est une machine exceptionnelle, et même son écran 13" qui me semblait un peu petit au départ s'avère très confortable à l'usage.


----------



## MilesTEG (14 Avril 2014)

sdick a dit:


> De mon côté la découverte du MacBook Air 13" date de décembre 2013 et le but était de trouver une alternative au portable Dell fourni par ma boîte, plus légère (env 3Kg pour le Dell avec son chargeur) et plus autonome (environ 2h30 pour le Dell). Je me déplace beaucoup et tout ce matos c'est encombrant et mauvais pour le dos, sans parler des 2 minutes nécessaires pour le démarrer et ouvrir le PowerPoint à présenter au client...
> 
> Bref, je me suis offert un MBA 13", 8Gb RAM, 1Tb disque, que j'ai d'abord essayé d'utiliser sous OSX uniquement, ce qui n'a pas été super concluant pour mes besoins pro: impossible de coupler les contacts iCloud avec le pack Office pour Mac, Mail pas assez complet pour remplacer Outlook, et d'une façon générale toute une série de petits pb d'intégration avec mon environnement de travail professionnel basé sur Windows.
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas envisagé l'utilisation de Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion pour windows ?
J'utilise //D et ça fonctionne super bien  (avec win8.1 en virtualisation)


----------



## dgilzz (14 Avril 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Tu n'as pas envisagé l'utilisation de Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion pour windows ?
> J'utilise //D et ça fonctionne super bien  (avec win8.1 en virtualisation)



Je confirme qu'avec Parallels Desktop ça fonctionne super bien, et en mode cohérence tu travailles sur l'application windows comme si elle était native MacOS ce qui se ressent sur la batterie


----------



## MilesTEG (14 Avril 2014)

dgilzz a dit:


> Je confirme qu'avec Parallels Desktop ça fonctionne super bien, et en mode cohérence tu travailles sur l'application windows comme si elle était native MacOS ce qui se ressent sur la batterie


Tout à fait, je le fais tous les jours avec des diaporamas powerpoint que je vidéoprojette


----------



## thierry37 (14 Avril 2014)

dgilzz a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai un MBA 13' Haswell, acheté sur le refurb pour env. 900&#8364; : c'est une machine géniale !
> [...]
> 4ème avantage : son coût estimé sur 2 ans est d'environ 400&#8364; vu que je le revendrai dans les 500&#8364; quand la garantie aura expiré au bout de 2 ans



Tiens... le Refurb donne 2 ans de garantie maintenant ? 


Je suis toujours aussi gaga de mon ptit MBA 13" de base. (4Go, 128Go)
L'ayant touché avec prix éducation, faut que je pense à le revendre et m'en prendre un nouveau cette année. (la seule galère c'est que j'habite en Autriche, donc je vais y perdre en frais de port)

Je pense payer les 256Go (à prix d'or), pour plus de confort. (ça bouffe vite de la place de faire des sauvegardes d'iPhone/iPad...)
Mais je resterai surement sur mes 4Go, car pour internet, skype, du classement photo et autre Word, Pages, etc... c'est suffisant. (oui, j'ai un beau fichier de swap, mais c'est invisible dans mon utilisation, donc je ne payerai pas encore plus pour les 8Go)


----------



## sdick (15 Avril 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> Tu n'as pas envisagé l'utilisation de Parallels Desktop ou VMWare Fusion pour windows ?
> J'utilise //D et ça fonctionne super bien  (avec win8.1 en virtualisation)


J'utilisais VMWare Fusion sur un MBP mais ça n'est pas toujours très simple quand il s'agit de se connecter à des périphériques extérieurs, que ce soit un vidéo-projecteur ou un appareil Bluetooth (j'ai connu des pbs), sinon je pense que l'autonomie est meilleure avec Windows en direct.. sans en être certain je dois l'avouer.


----------



## MilesTEG (15 Avril 2014)

sdick a dit:


> J'utilisais VMWare Fusion sur un MBP mais ça n'est pas toujours très simple quand il s'agit de se connecter à des périphériques extérieurs, que ce soit un vidéo-projecteur ou un appareil Bluetooth (j'ai connu des pbs), sinon je pense que l'autonomie est meilleure avec Windows en direct.. sans en être certain je dois l'avouer.



Je n'ai aucun soucis avec //D pour vidéoprojeter un powerpoint depuis windows virtualisé (sauf le mode présentateur de powerpoint 2013 qui ne s'affiche pas automatiquement et que je dois désactiver puis réactiver pour l'avoir sur l'écran du mba).


----------



## dgilzz (15 Avril 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Tiens... le Refurb donne 2 ans de garantie maintenant ?
> 
> 
> Je suis toujours aussi gaga de mon ptit MBA 13" de base. (4Go, 128Go)
> ...



Je confirme que le refurb respecte la loi ! 
La règle est une garantie de 2ans et que ce soit au génius bar ou en station technique c'est respecté sans pbm. Et la date d'achat est d'autant plus facile à démontrer qu'elle est enregistrée sur ton compte iTunes


----------



## MilesTEG (15 Avril 2014)

dgilzz a dit:


> Je confirme que le refurb respecte la loi !
> La règle est une garantie de 2ans et que ce soit au génius bar ou en station technique c'est respecté sans pbm. Et la date d'achat est d'autant plus facile à démontrer qu'elle est enregistrée sur ton compte iTunes



C'est rétroactif comme loi ça ?
Genre pour mon MBA acheté en Juillet 2013 ?


----------



## thierry37 (15 Avril 2014)

bon zut, je disais ça juste pour rire. On est parti pour 3 pages de discussions entre la garantie légale de conformité, celle contre les vices cachés et la garantie contractuelle.

Les Garanties | Le portail des ministères économiques et financiers

Faudra nous donner vos tuyaux pour convaincre le génius, dans la 2ème année (= garantie de conformité et contre les vices) quand la batterie ne tient plus la charge ou quand la carte graphique a lachée.
Je suis preneur !


----------



## dgilzz (16 Avril 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> C'est rétroactif comme loi ça ?
> Genre pour mon MBA acheté en Juillet 2013 ?



C'est un règlement communautaire qui concerne toute l'UE c'est 2 ans épicétout.
Si tu appelles le support technique Apple tu en auras la confirmation. J'ai eu des pbm en 2012 avec mon avant dernier MBA avec une date d'achat entre 1 et 2ans et la prise en charge m'a été confirmée à l'apple store du Louvre, je ne pense pas que ça a changé.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Avril 2014)

MilesTEG a dit:


> C'est rétroactif comme loi ça ?
> Genre pour mon MBA acheté en Juillet 2013 ?


Un _bashar_ qui pose ce type de question Vraiment, toufoulcamp


----------



## asken31 (17 Avril 2014)

Pour ceux que sa intéresse j'ai un macbook air 13" 2012. 

Si vous avez comme moi un mac sortie de garantie avec des (ENORME, moins de 200 cycles et a peine 20-25% de la charge maximale) problèmes de batterie. 

J'ai réussi a la faire changée gratuitement en négociant.

Sinon pour les amateurs de voyage, évitez le mba. J'ai traversé l'asie avec et je sais maintenant que j'aurai pas du... Les changements de température tuent la batterie.


----------



## Potamarina2b (26 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste de switcher de windows 8 vers MacOs avec l'achat d'un MBA 13'3 de base ( 4go 128 G).
L'envie me titillait depuis longtemps et je suis pleinement heureux de ce changement. L'OS est un vrai bonheur pour l'utilisation que j'en ai et la machine me convient tout à fait même en machine principale. J'envisage d'ailleurs l'achat d'un écran 27 en dalle IPS, d'un clavier et souris APPLE bluetooth et d'une time capsule 2To le tout branché sur le MBA pour avoir un semblant d'IMAC sur mon bureau. Merci d'ailleurs à ceux qui sont dans cette config de me faire un petit feedback. 

En bref très heureux de me joindre à vous


----------



## MrFoulek (2 Mai 2014)

Potamarina2b a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens juste de switcher de windows 8 vers MacOs avec l'achat d'un MBA 13'3 de base ( 4go 128 G).
> L'envie me titillait depuis longtemps et je suis pleinement heureux de ce changement. L'OS est un vrai bonheur pour l'utilisation que j'en ai et la machine me convient tout à fait même en machine principale. J'envisage d'ailleurs l'achat d'un écran 27 en dalle IPS, d'un clavier et souris APPLE bluetooth et d'une time capsule 2To le tout branché sur le MBA pour avoir un semblant d'IMAC sur mon bureau. Merci d'ailleurs à ceux qui sont dans cette config de me faire un petit feedback.
> ...



Vu le prix d'un MBA + un clavier Apple BT + une Magic Mouse + un écran 27" en IPS sa fait cher le semblant d'iMac 

Pourquoi ne pas avoir pris un iMac 21,5" ou 27" sur le refurb ? Ou même un bon iMac 21,5" neuf avec tout tes achats cumulés.. En plus, gains de puissance, proc quadcore, CG dédiée selon le modèle, + de stockage ..

J'ose espérer que tu as besoin de mobilité sinon c'est dommage ^^

En tout cas MBA 13" très bonne machine bien autonome !


----------



## Patgwad (9 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un MBA 13" une merveille!!!
Est le meilleur ordinateur portable du monde !!! Et je sais de quoi je parle!!!


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2014)

Patgwad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un MBA 13" une merveille!!!
> Est le meilleur ordinateur portable du monde !!! *Et je sais de quoi je parle!!!*


----------



## Locke (9 Mai 2014)

Patgwad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un MBA 13" une merveille!!!
> Est *le meilleur ordinateur portable du monde !!! Et je sais de quoi je parle!!!*



Quelle conviction, mais quels sont tes arguments ?


----------



## segaddict77 (9 Mai 2014)

heureux possesseur d'un MBA 13,3 mi-2013 ce mac est juste excellent!! une autonomie que jamais j'aurais pu réver, trees léger, solide, puissant, fiable (alors qu'il en bouffe plein la geule depuis son achat) juste 4go de ram c'est un peut light pour se que je fais mais pour le moment avec 10.9 c'est très bien! les 120go aussi sont un peut leger c'est que j'ai tendance a m'étaler au niveau des logiciel ouvert et des fichiers sur le ssd tellement l'utiliser est un plaisir au quotidien!! super mac absolument pas déçu de mon achat en 2013


----------



## goldwine (12 Mai 2014)

asken31 a dit:


> Pour ceux que sa intéresse j'ai un macbook air 13" 2012.
> 
> Sinon pour les amateurs de voyage, évitez le mba. J'ai traversé l'asie avec et je sais maintenant que j'aurai pas du... Les changements de température tuent la batterie.



Hello aksen ! 

J'ai également un 13" de 2012, 4Go de RAM, 1.8GHz i7 et 250Go de SSD. J'ai fait 6 mois en Amérique du Sud avec (Colombie, Bolivie, Pérou) et pas un seul soucis en dépit des écart de température, d'humidité et d'altitude assez important: De 0 à 5200m, de -10°C à +32°C, dans les déserts, forêts, îles etc. 

Aucun soucis, bien au contraire, son poids plume et son épaisseur minimale ne m'ont jamais fait regretter mon ancien MPB 15"


----------



## asken31 (15 Mai 2014)

goldwine, intéressant. J'ai fait plus ou moins les même température que toi a part un petit -40 dans le nord de la chine. Et la batterie était vraiment morte... j'ai peu etre pas eu de chance !


----------



## MrFoulek (18 Mai 2014)

asken31 a dit:


> goldwine, intéressant. J'ai fait plus ou moins les même température que toi a part un petit -40 dans le nord de la chine. Et la batterie était vraiment morte... j'ai peu etre pas eu de chance !



En même temps entre -10° et -40° y'a une différence assez nette..


----------



## Patgwad (5 Juin 2014)

Quand je dis que "je sais de quoi je parle" c'est parce que j'ai eu une Sté d'informatique pendant 15 ans à vendre et réparer, entre autre des PC portables et j'en utilisais fréquemment pour mes formations dans toute la France et je peux dire que si j'avais connu le MBA à l'époque ......... Y'a pas photo!! A tous les points de vues aucun portable n'égale le MacBook, Air ou pas air. Bien sur le MBA avec ses 1,2kg n'a pas d'égal. Rapidité, robustesse, et bien sur légèreté. 
J'ai fais aussi pas mal de développement sous windaube server, ASP, composants Ocx, Ole,  composants métiers etc.     qu'elle galère ....... Le contexte d'environnement d'OSX est totalement différent perso je préfère de loin. Faire du dessin ou de l'animation vectorielle avec un Pc et un mac, là  non plus y a pas photo. Ce ne sont pas les arguments qui manquent


----------



## manolo39 (7 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, tous ces retours d'information sur l'utilisation du MacBook Air sont intéressantes, mais j'aimerais avoir des informations sur la fiabilité de l'appareil à savoir qu'elles sont les problèmes rencontres, les pièces susceptible de tomber en panne et ceux sur une durée d'utilisation de plusieurs années. J'ai eu quelques retour d'information chez des informaticiens comme quoi sur les MacBook c'était la carte graphique qui tombaient souvent en panne et qu'il fallait envisager un entretien tous les ans comme pour une voiture( je pensais que justement l'avantage apple était la qualité et que c'est ce qui explique la différence de prix avec Windows) Cout de la carte environ 500 euros.Je m'adresse surtout aux utilisateurs du macbook air depuis plusieurs année (4-5ans) sur la fiabilité de l'appareil sachant que concernant notre utilisation il sera trimbalé toute la journée dans un sac de lycée donc soumis à des chocs.


----------



## fousfous (7 Juin 2014)

Comment veux-tu que la carte graphique lâche alors qu'il n'y en a pas?
C'est l'avantage des puces graphiques intégré au processeur, c'est très solide, et l'entretient tout les ans il te raconte n'importe quoi.
Bref, il doit pas voir beaucoup de Mac et c'est normal, son gagne pain c'est les problèmes des PC, si tu prends un Mac ça fait un client en moins.


----------



## manolo39 (7 Juin 2014)

Donc si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas de problème sur les mba car j'hésite vraiment pour en acheter un vu le prix et  comme en informatique nous n'y connaissons rien du tout en cas de problème nous serons incapable de le résoudre donc il faudra le ramener en apple store et ça coûte très cher


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2014)

manolo39 a dit:


> Donc si j'ai bien compris il n'y a pas de problème sur les mba car j'hésite vraiment pour en acheter un vu le prix et  comme en informatique nous n'y connaissons rien du tout en cas de problème nous serons incapable de le résoudre donc il faudra le ramener en apple store et ça coûte très cher


Il peut y avoir des problèmes, comme sur tout ordi.
Sur le forum nous pourrons t'aider pour résoudre des problèmes soft (logiciel), par contre, pour les soucis hardware (matériel), ça sera beaucoup plus difficile


----------



## manolo39 (8 Juin 2014)

Merci de ta réponse sly mais pourrez vous m'aider même si je suis complètement novice en informatique parce qu'avec moi il ne faudra pas utiliser des mots technique, j'y comprends rien sinon j'ai encore une question pour la capacité du disque dur, j'ai vu sur plusieurs poste qu'il y avait des problèmes de disque sature sur les mba de 128 go avec des choses qui vont dans "autre" en est il de même pour les mba de 256go


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2014)

manolo39 a dit:


> j'ai vu sur plusieurs poste qu'il y avait des problèmes de disque sature sur les mba de 128 go avec des choses qui vont dans "autre" en est il de même pour les mba de 256go


Quelle que soit la taille du disque dur (ou du SSD), si tu mets plus de données qu'il ne peut en contenir, tu auras des soucis.

Donc quand on ne connait pas du tout, on évite d'installer trop de choses en même temps : on installe un truc, on teste, si pas de problème on installe un autre truc, etc.

Et on potasse aussi beaucoup les sites, revues, magazines, pour comprendre (autant qu'on peut); du coup, tu peux lire ces liens :

débuter sur Mac
os X facile
Rhinos Mac

Et on ne va pas continuer trop longtemps le hors sujet, hein


----------



## misterbenjious (8 Juin 2014)

Salut tout le monde, petite contribution de ma part.
alors ça fait un peu plus d'un mois que j'ai mon MBA, j'ai eu quelques soucis au début mais maintenant c'est un vrai régale. Je ne l'éteins jamais, et quel plaisir de se réveiller le matin et d'avoir juste à ouvrir le MBA et d'être direct sur internet aha 
Perso je trouve que mac c'est vraiment pas mal pour l'instant, du coup je commence à regarder pour m'acheter d'autres produit apple et je pense que c'est la que l'univers apple est au top. Avec un seul produit on est un peu "enfermé" je trouve, mais bon avec un petit mac mini pour bientôt et un time capsule et ça va tout péter aha ))

Bref, je conseil à tous d'acheter un MBA ))

Config : MBA mi 2013, 8 Go de RAM, 128 Go, i5 <3333


----------



## Christian 1954 (10 Juin 2014)

Salut à toutes et tous

je viens d'avoir un MBA 13 8go 128go de ssd et j'en suis très très content qu'elle rapidité ça change du pc j'adore OSX

mais j'ai une question qui me turlupine,ayant encore besoin de Windows 7 pour un logiciel spécifique je me suis lancé dans boot camp

j'ai crée ma clé usb et installé par défaut 20go sur la partition je precise avant la manie boot camp j'avais de libre sur le ssd 94,5 de libre

j'installe tout se passe à merveille je boot sur windaube tout marche nickel et la le drame je me rends compte que je me suis trompé de Windows donc je me dit je vais desintallé tout ça avec boot camp et je supprime windows de la partition tout se passe bien je relance le mac et quand je vais dans à propos de ce mac j'ai bien mon SSD mais qui m'affiche 86go de libre ???? ou sont passé les 8go restant ???

ne voulant pas tout trafiquer je suis venu ici prendre des conseils auprès de pro des mac

merci de m'avoir lu en espérant une réponse de votre part

Christian


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2014)

Les 8 Go que tu ne vois pas, ça pourrait être le fichier _sleepimage_.


----------



## Christian 1954 (10 Juin 2014)

Merci de ta réponse

mais c'est résolu,j'avais crée une sauvegarde sur un disque usb et apparemment le Time Machine été activé et a fait des sauvegarde sur le SSD j'ai désactivé la sauvegarde auto et par miracle j'ai retrouvé les GO manquant


----------



## manolo39 (14 Juin 2014)

Ça y est je viens de craquer, je viens de l'acheter ce fameux mba dont tout le monde parle maintenant j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils tout d.aboed au magasin ils m'ont parlé de l'Apple care a 250 euros est ce que vous me conseilleriez de le prendre sachant que ce mba va être transporté toute la journée 5 jours sur 7  y a t'il des risques de pannes?                                Et concernant les applications lesquelles  sont indispensables?


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Juin 2014)

manolo39 a dit:


> Ça y est je viens de craquer, je viens de l'acheter ce fameux mba dont tout le monde parle maintenant j'aurais besoin de quelques conseils tout d.aboed au magasin ils m'ont parlé de l'Apple care a 250 euros est ce que vous me conseilleriez de le prendre sachant que ce mba va être transporté toute la journée 5 jours sur 7  y a t'il des risques de pannes?                                Et concernant les applications lesquelles  sont indispensables?



La garantie obligatoire en France est de 2 ans (même si le fabricant dit autrement) et Apple respecte cette législation. Tu as jusqu'à la fin de la 1ere année pour souscrire à l'Apple Care.
Maintenant, à toi de voir son intérêt (et il y en a: assistance téléphonique par exemple) en regard de la 3eme année supplémentaire qu'il apporte en garantie.


----------



## mccawley2012 (14 Juin 2014)

Pas utile si bien entretenu^^


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2014)

manolo39 a dit:


> Et concernant les applications lesquelles  sont indispensables?


Farfouiller le forum pour trouver ce genre de post : http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-utilitaires-education/logitheque-d-un-switcheur-70701.html
http://forums.macg.co/photo/applications-photo-plus-169300.html

etc.


----------



## mccawley2012 (14 Juin 2014)

Et c'est toujours selon ton utilisation !


----------



## LittleWings (23 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, nouvelle dans l'univers Mac et surtout l'univers Macbook Air  13". J'ai le processeur 1,3 Ghz Intel core i5 avec 4go et 123 SSD. Avant j'ai mon bon vieux Compaq  de 17" que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs et qui va sur 7ans. Donc ça me fait un petit changement. La fluidité est incroyable, pas un bruit pour le moment mais je ne le pousse pas je fais juste de l'internet, photos, quelques vidéos aussi. Il s'allume très vite et s'éteint tout aussi vite. 
Je n'ai pas eu trop de problèmes à m'adapter, j'avais regardé quelque vidéos pour faire la transition, je continue de découvrir avec plaisir. 
La capacité sera largement suffisante vu que sur mon ancien j'avais utilisé à peine 120 go de mémoire. j'ai quand même acheter un disque dur externe d'1 To pour faire les sauvegardes et retirer ce que j'ai en trop. 
C'est vraiment un pur plaisir j'ai hâte de repartir en cours et de le tester une journée entière dans l'amphi voir ce que ça donne comparé  au netbook que j'avais acheter pour prendre mes cours. Netbook qui commençait à avoir du mal au bout de 6 mois, perte de temps d'énergie et d'argent. 
Pour le moment j'ai juste un souci avec ma wifi, j'ai deux réseaux chez moi celui de ma box et le hotpostifi de l'opérateur mon mac persiste à me connecter le le hotspotifi. Peut-être que ça changera au bout d'un moment. 

Voilà ça fait 1 semaine que je l'ai j'ai encore plein d'étoiles dans les yeux, passer de 17" à 13" n'est pas gênant je trouve.


----------



## RobinL (23 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour LittleWings,

Nul doute que ton MBA va continuer à t'apporter satisfaction pendant de longues années.

Concernant le problème de wifi, il s'agit peut-être simplement d'un souci de hiérarchie des réseaux wifis. Pour cela tu vas dans Préfèrences Systèmes\Réseau\Avancé et tu changes l'ordre des réseaux préférés.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juillet 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Bonjour LittleWings,
> 
> Nul doute que ton MBA va continuer à t'apporter satisfaction pendant de longues années.
> 
> Concernant le problème de wifi, il s'agit peut-être simplement d'un souci de hiérarchie des réseaux wifis. Pour cela tu vas dans Préfèrences Systèmes\Réseau\Avancé et tu changes l'ordre des réseaux préférés.



Es tu sur de ce que écris ?
Va sur "Préférences Système" et simule...


----------



## RobinL (24 Juillet 2014)

Pepeye66, quel est le problème avec ce que j'ai indiqué?

J'ai déjà été confronté au problème décrit et je l'avais résolu de cette manière.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Pepeye66, quel est le problème avec ce que j'ai indiqué?
> 
> J'ai déjà été confronté au problème décrit et je l'avais résolu de cette manière.



Toutes mes excuses, tu as raison ! :rose:
J'ai "confusé" avec la méthode "oublier un réseau" sur les idevices 
J'espère que tu ne m'en tiendras pas rigueur...


----------



## LittleWings (24 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,  

Merci RobinL pour ta solution je vais essayer et voir si ça fonctionne.


----------



## city1 (24 Juillet 2014)

Je dois bientôt acheter un macboook pour mes études. je faire de la bureautique, installer office et surfer régulièrement sur internet. ce sera mon ordi principal et doit me tenir 3-4 ans.
j'hésite entre :

-mac book air 256 Go, 13 pouces et 8 Go de ram
-mac book pro 256 Go, écran rétina, 13 pouces et 8 Go de ram

que me conseillez vous ? il me faut un ordi robuste, efficace et réactif


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2014)

city1 a dit:


> que me conseillez vous ? il me faut un ordi robuste, efficace et réactif


Je te conseille d'éviter de multiplier les fils 

Donc tes questions continuent là bas : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-d-achats/demande-conseils-achat-mba-mbp-1248608.html


----------



## RobinL (24 Juillet 2014)

Pepeye66,

Tu es entièrement pardonné(e). (Les erreurs arrivent même aux meilleurs !)
Et puis, on se doit de faire face contre ces affreux propriétaires de MBP. ^^ 

Alors LittleWings, ça donne quoi?


----------



## city1 (24 Juillet 2014)

Note de la modération : Là tu commences à exagérer


----------



## MaitreYODA (24 Juillet 2014)

Celui du pro est plus puissant. Inutile de reposer la question pour la 5 ieme fois dans un nouveau fil


----------



## LittleWings (25 Juillet 2014)

RobinL a dit:


> Pepeye66,
> 
> Tu es entièrement pardonné(e). (Les erreurs arrivent même aux meilleurs !)
> Et puis, on se doit de faire face contre ces affreux propriétaires de MBP. ^^
> ...



Ca fonctionne ! Je t'en remercie beaucoup d'ailleurs, ça m'évite une grande perte de temps


----------



## thierry37 (30 Juillet 2014)

Snif... chuis tout triste, j'ai vendu mon MBA "de base" la semaine dernière.
Il n'avait que 11 mois.





Yeeeaaaah !! pour m'en reprendre un nouveau !
hé hé, avec 256Go de SSD cette fois-ci, car j'étais trop à l'étroit. :love:


Je vais être un "doublement" heureux possesseurs, d'ici quelques jours.

Je suis resté au MBA, même avec les nouveautés du coté MBPr, car je n'ai pas besoin du gain de puissance ou de la dalle retina, pour la petite utilisation nomade que j'en fais. (canapé-table-canapé)

Je vais pouvoir tester la réinstallation à partir d'une sauvegarde TimeMachine, chose que je n'ai pas fait depuis de nombreuses années. (d'ailleurs, je remettrais que les données, pour repartir sur du propre)


----------



## dgilzz (31 Juillet 2014)

Une bonne solution pour ajouter de l'espace de stockage si tu es à l'étroit sur ton MBA :
Les cartes 128Go Transcend (existe aussi en 64Go) censée résister à la poussière et à l'eau, elle s'intègre parfaitement et te permet de repousser un peu le moment du changement de MBA.


----------



## thierry37 (31 Juillet 2014)

J'y avais pensé, mais j'ai souvent lu des trucs sur les forums à propos de la perte en autonomie. (car Spotlight consomme à indexer à chaque fois)

Tu en as une ?
C'est bien géré pour la sauvegarde Time Machine ?

Là, je vais être bon avec mes 256 Go. J'ai le temps de voir. Je tenais sur 115, je pense tourner vers les 150Go en gardant un peu plus de photos et documents.

Mais bon, quand y'a de la place, on a toujours tendance à l'occuper.


----------



## RobinL (31 Juillet 2014)

Je rejoins Thierry37 : j'aimerais bien avoir des avis d'utilisateurs avant de me prononcer sur un achat. Si c'est pour perdre 30% d'autonomie, je préfère fonctionner avec un DDE (enfin il en faut 3 : un TM, un pour clone et un pour le stockage de documents) !


----------



## thierry37 (31 Juillet 2014)

Faudrait voir à lire les autres. Y'a surement ça sur le forum MacG.
Et on aura des retours des utilisateurs Macbook Pro aussi.



RobinL a dit:


> DDE (enfin il en faut 3 : un TM, un pour clone et un pour le stockage de documents) !


Chez moi c'est 2 disques + internet.
Je mets mon clone et ma TM sur le même, vu que j'ai un petit SSD.


----------



## RobinL (31 Juillet 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Je mets mon clone et ma TM sur le même, vu que j'ai un petit SSD.



Je ne fais pas ça par souci de taille mais plutôt pour éviter les risques de perdre mes deux types de sauvegarde s'il arrivait malheur au DDE en question. Cette recommandation m'a d'ailleurs été faite par des membres de MacG.
Evidemment, avoir 3 DDE, cela a un coût.


----------



## thierry37 (31 Juillet 2014)

Tu as raison. On n'est jamais assez protégé.
En fait, dans mon cas, j'ai pas envie de monopoliser un disque 1To pour cloner 128Go.

(J'ai re-réfléchi et j'ai bien 3 disques comme toi en fait...   TM à la maison / TM+clone laissé au bureau / HDD Données. Donc on est pareil.)


----------



## dgilzz (1 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> J'y avais pensé, mais j'ai souvent lu des trucs sur les forums à propos de la perte en autonomie. (car Spotlight consomme à indexer à chaque fois)
> 
> Tu en as une ?
> C'est bien géré pour la sauvegarde Time Machine ?
> ...



Je fais mes sauvegarde TM sur un serveur perso (mac mini avec boitier externe  2 disques en RAID1).

J'utilise la carte Transcend comme secours en cas de panne/vol/indisponibilité de mon MBA pour avoir une copie rapide pour continuer à bosser. Je fais des rsync réguliers de mes documents avec aRsync. 
Pas d'indexation spotlight pour moi :  j'utilise surtout les tags pour retrouver mes dossiers, et je n'arrive jamais à égarer mes fichiers.

Je fais également des sauvegardes avec Data Backup de Prosoft c'est ma sauvegarde de secours "ultime" qui va au coffre à la banque (disque externe de 2To).

Triple copie/sauvegarde : on n'est jamais trop bordé.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2014)

dgilzz a dit:


> Je fais mes sauvegarde TM sur un serveur perso (mac mini avec boitier externe  2 disques en RAID1).
> 
> J'utilise la carte Transcend comme secours en cas de panne/vol/indisponibilité de mon MBA pour avoir une copie rapide pour continuer à bosser. Je fais des rsync réguliers de mes documents avec aRsync.
> Pas d'indexation spotlight pour moi :  j'utilise surtout les tags pour retrouver mes dossiers, et je n'arrive jamais à égarer mes fichiers.
> ...




 Pas sur que ce soit suffisant !


----------



## dgilzz (2 Août 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pas sur que ce soit suffisant !



Ah, mairde, tu as une suggestion ? :rateau:

J'essaie d'appliquer à la lettre le principe qui me dit que ce qui a de la valeur ce sont mes fichiers et non pas mon matériel.


----------



## 8shot (6 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Ça fait des mois que je lis et relis les post de ce topic et c'est désormais chose faite, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBA early 2014 version de base! 

Alors ayant toujours eu des Windows c'est un peu déroutant d'avoir un pc qui ne fait AUCUN bruit. C'est limite si ça me manque pas le bruit des ventilés ^^

Alors j'ai encore tout à apprendre et j'espère que tout ce passera bien


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

Fais donc un petit tour ici... http://www.osxfacile.com ...


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2014)

Et un petit tour aussi ici:
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
ou encore ici:
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/
Il y en a bien d'autres mais les 3 cité sont les plus utiles.
Bonnes lectures et apprentissage.


----------



## 8shot (6 Août 2014)

Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2014)

8shot a dit:


> Merci à vous



De rien, ça va t'occuper un bon moment.


----------



## 8shot (7 Août 2014)

Moi qui voulais apprendre je suis servi 

Par contre, étant un fan inconditionnel de Word, je ne vais pas vous mentir, je suis assez déçu 

Pages est trop simpliste et Word sur mac manque de petites fonctions simples mais dont je m'en servais à chaque utilisation (ajouter/supprimer l'espace avant/après paragraphe, les majuscules automatiques en début de phrase pas toujours au point, pour le moment il n'y a que ça qui me vient à l'esprit). Après une recherche sur le forum, j'ai trouvé un équivalent pour ajouter un espace après le paragraphe mais il faut aller dans les options, enfin il faut chipoter, dommage! 

Sinon je lis pas mal de pdf (pour mes cours) et l'appli Aperçu est vraiment géniale! 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à acheter un DDE et une sacoche et je serai totalement équipé.


----------



## dgilzz (7 Août 2014)

8shot a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Ça fait des mois que je lis et relis les post de ce topic et c'est désormais chose faite, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un MBA early 2014 version de base!
> 
> ...



Tout se passera bien si tu en prends soin, ces machines sont fiables. Et même si tu faisais partie des malchanceux qui pourraient avoir un pbm, le service après-vente est tout de même à la hauteur, il suffit de prendre rendez-vous au genius bar d'un apple store, et tu auras conseils/assistance/réparations etc.
Je crois que tu peux même accéder à l'assitance par téléphone durant quelques semaines après ton achat, tout est là : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/contact/


----------



## 8shot (7 Août 2014)

dgilzz a dit:


> Tout se passera bien si tu en prends soin, ces machines sont fiables. Et même si tu faisais partie des malchanceux qui pourraient avoir un pbm, le service après-vente est tout de même à la hauteur, il suffit de prendre rendez-vous au genius bar d'un apple store, et tu auras conseils/assistance/réparations etc.
> Je crois que tu peux même accéder à l'assitance par téléphone durant quelques semaines après ton achat, tout est là : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/contact/



Ha ben ça va alors, je suis quelqu'un de très soigneux avec mes appareils 

Merci de l'info


----------



## Sly54 (7 Août 2014)

8shot a dit:


> Pages est trop simpliste et Word sur mac manque de petites fonctions simples mais dont je m'en servais à chaque utilisation (ajouter/supprimer l'espace avant/après paragraphe,


Il suffit de définir dans les styles l'espace _avant_ et l'espace _après_ des paragraphes.
Mais c'est HS ici  (si tu veux continuer, c'est dans Bureautique)


----------



## 8shot (7 Août 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il suffit de définir dans les styles l'espace _avant_ et l'espace _après_ des paragraphes.
> Mais c'est HS ici  (si tu veux continuer, c'est dans Bureautique)



Ok, j'en prends note


----------

